# Pepper Heads?



## HIM

Hello my name is Cole and Im an addict. Im addicted to super hot peppers and spicy foods lol. This past season I started growing my own Trinidad Scorpions. We have a real Thai restaurant owned and run by a Thai woman and her husband down here. She was raised in Thailand and knows how to make all the traditional stuff so she does all the cooking.... and trust me, she knows how to crank up the heat Thai style. They serve their food by heat levels of; American spicy, Thai spicy, or Double Thai spicy. Im one of the few people that come in and order mine Triple Thai spicy aka Dao spicy after the name of the chef(not on menu its that hot). We also have a store down here that sells nothing but hot sauces and I go in there for tastings all the time. Its something Ive become hooked on actually. To sum all this up I know the love for peppers, hot sauces, and spicy foods is shared by many extremers and enthusiasts. So I wanted to know how many other BOTL here are pepper heads like myself? What kind of hot sauces do you like? Heres some of the fire I have for my food.....


----------



## Scott W.

I sure am, I make my own concoctions with home grown habaneros and dried ghost chiles.


----------



## HIM

Nice, I actually have a Tropical Habanero sauce I'm in the process of bringing to market. It's sweet, spicy, and very flavorful. Maybe we'll have to set up a hot sauce trade. Do you order your nagas online?


----------



## szyzk

I absolutely love peppers & chiles; not just for the heat, but because of the incredible range of flavors they can add to a dish.

But, I'm also a hothead. The hotter the better!


----------



## David_ESM

I am a simple man...








and









They go well with just about everything.


----------



## Scott W.

HIM said:


> Nice, I actually have a Tropical Habanero sauce I'm in the process of bringing to market. It's sweet, spicy, and very flavorful. Maybe we'll have to set up a hot sauce trade. Do you order your nagas online?


I have some local dude that dares me to eat one whenever he gets them. If I do it, he gives me a half dozen to go home with, if I don't do it. I buy him a beer and a shot.

Btw, I've never bought I'm a drink yet.


----------



## Scott W.

Also, this is me killing the ludicrous wing challenge at the chicken or the egg in LBI. It was on man vs food. I got the second best time since they started the challenge.

Scott at Chegg Challenge - YouTube


----------



## HIM

Not sure why the pic of the bottle of Hogs Ass is greyed out in my OP.

I'm with you Andrew, bring on the burn!!
Sriracha is awesome, I use it when I make teriyaki sauce. Franks is great on buttered cuban bread, but other than that I'm more of a Crystal guy seeing as how I practically grew up on it.


----------



## android

you guys are a little more hardcore than I am. i love me some heat, but not quite on your level... i have seen Scott eat raw dried chilies (can't remember which kind, but they looked gnarly) like candy on vherf.


----------



## beercritic

Dave's Insanity Sauce? Ever stub your toe really hard? One drop will make your tongue feel worse, for about 20 minutes.


----------



## JeepGuy

Ghost peppers are no joke! There use to be this hotdog place near my house that had the "hell hound challenge". It consisted of eating three hotdogs smothered in ghost pepper chili. You had 5 minutes to eat them, then you had to sit there for an additional 5 minutes without using a napkin or drinking anything. If you completed it your meal was free and you got a t-shirt. I have never heard someone throw up in so much pain before! I love spicy foods but there is a point when its just not enjoyable anymore!


----------



## HIM

I feel like I saw that place on the show Man Vs Food. Look up super hot pepper eating competitions on youtube. The peppers they eat and how many rounds they do is crazy. That and each round the peppers get hotter. Impressive, but not what I'd consider enjoyable lol.


----------



## andrprosh

Where I come from, this is a very popular adult beverage - honey pepper vodka


----------



## Desertlifter

beercritic said:


> Dave's Insanity Sauce? Ever stub your toe really hard? One drop will make your tongue feel worse, for about 20 minutes.


I love Dave's! Keep it around and cook with it all the time - it has tons of flavor and manageable heat.


----------



## Scott W.

HIM said:


> I feel like I saw that place on the show Man Vs Food. Look up super hot pepper eating competitions on youtube. The peppers they eat and how many rounds they do is crazy. That and each round the peppers get hotter. Impressive, but not what I'd consider enjoyable lol.


Yes it was on man v food. Those wings were brutal


----------



## HIM

Looks like I need to check out this insanity sauce. Sounds like the kinda sauce I like lol. That honey pepper vodka sounds interesting too. My mothers husband gets Palinka(Hungarian Plum brandy) and soaks Hungarian Wax peppers in it, it's pretty good. Not very spicy but it has an awesome pepper flavor to it.


----------



## HIM

Hot Sauce and Pork Jerky Giveaway!!!!!

Im setting up a give away for my homemade tropical habanero hot sauce and homemade mojo pork jerky. Prize is 1 bottle of sauce and or 1# of jerky. People are allowed to sign up for both lists if they wish. I will have my daughter pick 5 random winners from both the hot sauce and jerky lists. Must live in CONUS, other than that I will update any other rules if I see reason to.

Jerky

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.

Hot Sauce

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.


----------



## Scott W.

HIM said:


> Hot Sauce and Pork Jerky Giveaway!!!!!
> 
> Im setting up a give away for my homemade tropical habanero hot sauce and homemade mojo pork jerky. Prize is 1 bottle of sauce and or 1# of jerky. People are allowed to sign up for both lists if they wish. I will have my daughter pick 5 random winners from both the hot sauce and jerky lists. Must live in CONUS, other than that I will update any other rules if I see reason to.
> 
> Jerky
> 
> 1.ScottW
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.
> 8.
> 9.
> 10.
> 11.
> 12.
> 13.
> 14.
> 15.
> 
> Hot Sauce
> 
> 1.ScottW
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.
> 8.
> 9.
> 10.
> 11.
> 12.
> 13.
> 14.
> 15.


Thanks!


----------



## OnePyroTec

1.ScottW
2.
3.
4.
5.OnePyroTec
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.


Hot Sauce

1.ScottW
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.OnePyroTec
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.


----------



## Fraze

I'm not into anything super-hot, but I do grow most of my own peppers and turn them into ground Cayenne/Habanero/Jalapeno/etc.

I grind most of my own spices, but I only do a few pepper varieties at a time.


----------



## Fraze

1.ScottW
2.
3.
4.
5.OnePyroTec
6.Fraze
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.


Hot Sauce

1.ScottW
2.
3.Fraze
4.
5.
6.
7.OnePyroTec
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.


----------



## Zlc410

Re: Pepper Heads?
1.ScottW
2.
3.
4.
5.OnePyroTec
6.Fraze
7.zlc410
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.


Hot Sauce

1.ScottW
2.
3.Fraze
4.
5.
6.
7.OnePyroTec
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.zlc410
15.


----------



## HIM

There we go let's see this fill up quick!! Austin this sauce isn't too hot it's more about the flavor while the heat comes 2nd. I'd say its got medium heat for a habanero sauce. But this stuff is really great in fish, chicken, burritos, and one of my favorites... Jamaican beef patties.


----------



## Desertlifter

Sriracha is ketchup. Red Hot is Mayo. Dave's is glorious - use it all the time in cooking. Just a touch of heat, loads of flavor.

I'm so in.

Re: Pepper Heads?
1.ScottW
2.
3. Desertlifter
4.
5.OnePyroTec
6.Fraze
7.zlc410
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.

Hot Sauce

1.ScottW
2.
3.Fraze
4.
5. Desertlifter
6.
7.OnePyroTec
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.zlc410
15.[/QUOTE]


----------



## pippin925

I'm in for both, if you'll accept a Noob 

Add some habanero sauce to Jerked chicken or some conch. Good eats there!


----------



## beercritic

Desertlifter said:


> Sriracha is ketchup.  Red Hot is Mayo. Dave's is glorious - use it all the time in cooking. Just a touch of heat, loads of flavor.
> 
> I'm so in.
> 
> Re: Pepper Heads?
> 1.ScottW
> 2. Beercritic
> 3. Desertlifter
> 4.
> 5.OnePyroTec
> 6.Fraze
> 7.zlc410
> 8.
> 9.
> 10.
> 11.
> 12.
> 13.
> 14.
> 15.
> 
> Hot Sauce
> 
> 1.ScottW
> 2.
> 3.Fraze
> 4.
> 5. Desertlifter
> 6.
> 7.OnePyroTec
> 8.
> 9.
> 10.
> 11.
> 12.
> 13. Beercritic
> 14.zlc410
> 15.


[/QUOTE]

Love the burn.

Joe


----------



## HIM

pippin925 said:


> I'm in for both, if you'll accept a Noob
> 
> Add some habanero sauce to Jerked chicken or some conch. Good eats there!


Your more than welcome to join... And you got the right idea about what to use this on. Must be a south FL thing lol.


----------



## superman0234

I am so in. Love heat and spicy foods. I must have at least a dozen different hot sauces in my fridge right now. Lately I have been big into the Tropical Pepper Co. with their XXXXHabanero and Ghost Pepper Sauces. There is a great place in New Hope that just has walls upon walls of sauces. I really need to get back there. Thanks for the contest!

Re: Pepper Heads?
1.ScottW
2. Beercritic
3. Desertlifter
4.
5.OnePyroTec
6.Fraze
7.zlc410
8.
9. Superman0234
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.


Hot Sauce

1.ScottW
2.
3.Fraze
4.
5. Desertlifter
6.
7.OnePyroTec
8.
9.
10. Superman0234
11.
12.
13. Beercritic
14.zlc410
15.


----------



## pippin925

Thanks Cole.

Re: Pepper Heads?
1. ScottW
2. Beercritic
3. Desertlifter
4.
5. OnePyroTec
6. Fraze
7. zlc410
8. pippin925
9. Superman0234
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.


Hot Sauce

1. ScottW
2.
3. Fraze
4.
5. Desertlifter
6.
7. OnePyroTec
8. pippin925
9.
10. Superman0234
11.
12.
13. Beercritic
14. zlc410
15.


----------



## ezlevor

oh yes please. 

sriracha goes on everything I eat. Hard part is that my wife can't handle spicy. She's slowly increasing her tolerance, but it's hard to cook with peppers to really develop flavors and I usually have to rely on sauces on dishes I can't cook 2 separate portions of. I also have a ground chipotle powder that I use quite often because it brings in some smokey goodness. 

Re: Pepper Heads?
1. ScottW
2. Beercritic
3. Desertlifter
4.ezlevor
5. OnePyroTec
6. Fraze
7. zlc410
8. pippin925
9. Superman0234
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.


Hot Sauce

1. ScottW
2.
3. Fraze
4.
5. Desertlifter
6. ezlevor
7. OnePyroTec
8. pippin925
9.
10. Superman0234
11.
12.
13. Beercritic
14. zlc410
15.


----------



## HIM

Ever smoked your own chipotles?


----------



## OnePyroTec

HIM said:


> Looks like I need to check out this insanity sauce. Sounds like the kinda sauce I like lol.


Good stuff, a little dab will do ya. My old buddy Mike once set it out as a chip dip and I was lucky enough not to realize it and had a chip that was acting like a scoop. :flame:


----------



## HIM

Lol I'm sure that was awesome. Anyone tried any Trinidad scorpion sauces? I've really been wanting to get some.


----------



## tony

count me in!



ezlevor said:


> Re: Pepper Heads?
> 1. ScottW
> 2. Beercritic
> 3. Desertlifter
> 4.ezlevor
> 5. OnePyroTec
> 6. Fraze
> 7. zlc410
> 8. pippin925
> 9. Superman0234
> 10.
> 11. tony
> 12.
> 13.
> 14.
> 15.
> 
> Hot Sauce
> 
> 1. ScottW
> 2.
> 3. Fraze
> 4.
> 5. Desertlifter
> 6. ezlevor
> 7. OnePyroTec
> 8. pippin925
> 9.
> 10. Superman0234
> 11. tony
> 12.
> 13. Beercritic
> 14. zlc410
> 15.


----------



## HIM

Didn't think this would fill up so quick... Might have to up it to 20 spots if the lists full up in the next day or so.


----------



## Rock31

> Re: Pepper Heads?
> 1. ScottW
> 2. Beercritic
> 3. Desertlifter
> 4.ezlevor
> 5. OnePyroTec
> 6. Fraze
> 7. zlc410
> 8. pippin925
> 9. Superman0234
> 10.
> 11. tony
> 12.
> 13.
> 14. Rock31
> 15.
> 
> Hot Sauce
> 
> 1. ScottW
> 2.
> 3. Fraze
> 4. Rock31
> 5. Desertlifter
> 6. ezlevor
> 7. OnePyroTec
> 8. pippin925
> 9.
> 10. Superman0234
> 11. tony
> 12.
> 13. Beercritic
> 14. zlc410
> 15.


Thanks buddy


----------



## fuente~fuente

> Re: Pepper Heads?
> 1. ScottW
> 2. Beercritic
> 3. Desertlifter
> 4.ezlevor
> 5. OnePyroTec
> 6. Fraze
> 7. zlc410
> 8. pippin925
> 9. Superman0234
> 10. fuente~fuente
> 11. tony
> 12.
> 13.
> 14. Rock31
> 15.
> 
> Hot Sauce
> 
> 1. ScottW
> 2.
> 3. Fraze
> 4. Rock31
> 5. Desertlifter
> 6. ezlevor
> 7. OnePyroTec
> 8. pippin925
> 9. fuente~fuente
> 10. Superman0234
> 11. tony
> 12.
> 13. Beercritic
> 14. zlc410
> 15.


This isn't going to light my :BS on fire is it? :flame:

Thanks bro!


----------



## HIM

It shouldn't lol.... I mean this stuff is hotter than tobasco but its no Naga. I've definitely had and made hotter habanero sauces but none compare in flavor to this stuff. It's sweet yet acidic from fruit juices but still has some heat to back it up.


----------



## HIM

Alright so looks like 15 spots per list is fine. Lets get these last 6 spots filled!!!


----------



## klittle250

HIM said:


> Alright so looks like 15 spots per list is fine. Lets get these last 6 spots filled!!!


You asked, so I'll do my part fill a spot. Tapatio is my go to sauce, use it like ketchup but I'm not a hardcore ghost pepper eatin guy like some of yall. I like flavor more than painful heat most of the time. This has inspired me to cook some Thai tonight though.

1. ScottW
2. Beercritic
3. Desertlifter
4.ezlevor
5. OnePyroTec
6. Fraze
7. zlc410
8. pippin925
9. Superman0234
10. fuente~fuente
11. tony
12.
13.
14. Rock31
15. klittle250

Hot Sauce

1. ScottW
2.
3. Fraze
4. Rock31
5. Desertlifter
6. ezlevor
7. OnePyroTec
8. pippin925
9. fuente~fuente
10. Superman0234
11. tony
12.
13. Beercritic
14. zlc410
15. klittle250


----------



## HIM

klittle250 said:


> You asked, so I'll do my part fill a spot. Tapatio is my go to sauce, use it like ketchup but I'm not a hardcore ghost pepper eatin guy like some of yall. I like flavor more than painful heat most of the time. This has inspired me to cook some Thai tonight though.


As big of a pepper head I am this sauce wasnt really made for people like me to get a heat fix. Its more about flavor while still having some heat on the back end. Can I make this stuff hotter? Easily and I do for myself...... thats when I add Bhut Jolokia powder :target: ...... but for everyone else I tone it down to make it easier to like. That way its marketable to a broader customer base. Now dont get me wrong.... if Tabasco is too much for you then this stuff is probably out of your league lol


----------



## ezlevor

That's really the way to go. If something is just spicy with no flavor behind it, it's not worth eating. I recently went to a chili cook off and there were two places that had very spicy chili. One place used a habanero sauce and ghost chili oil, the other had the scorpion chili. The one with the scorpion was a crappy chili to begin with and it was just spicy. The other had tons of flavor behind the heat and I would gladly order it at the restaurant. 

It's kind of what a brewmaster from a local brewery told me. Anyone can throw a ton of hops into a beer and make a super hoppy and bitter IPA. It takes skill to make a well balanced beer. That translates perfectly with spicy food. There's a time and a place for both types, but I'll take something that is well thought out and balanced over something that's just "extreme" 99% of the time.


----------



## HIM

That's my exact intention!!!! I don't like sauces that are just hot for the sake of being hot. It's gotta taste good too.


----------



## SystemError

1. ScottW
2. Beercritic
3. Desertlifter
4.ezlevor
5. OnePyroTec
6. Fraze
7. zlc410
8. pippin925
9. Superman0234
10. fuente~fuente
11. tony
12.
13. SystemERROR
14. Rock31
15. klittle250


Hot Sauce

1. ScottW
2.
3. Fraze
4. Rock31
5. Desertlifter
6. ezlevor
7. OnePyroTec
8. pippin925
9. fuente~fuente
10. Superman0234
11. tony
12. SystemERROR
13. Beercritic
14. zlc410
15. klittle250


----------



## klittle250

ezlevor said:


> It's kind of what a brewmaster from a local brewery told me. Anyone can throw a ton of hops into a beer and make a super hoppy and bitter IPA. It takes skill to make a well balanced beer. That translates perfectly with spicy food. There's a time and a place for both types, but I'll take something that is well thought out and balanced over something that's just "extreme" 99% of the time.


Beer, hot sauce, cigars, etc...this rings true for a lot of things


----------



## [email protected]

Put me down for last two spots? Can't copy and paste from phone


----------



## HIM

You got it.... Lists are filled.


----------



## HIM

SystemError said:


> 1. ScottW
> 2. Beercritic
> 3. Desertlifter
> 4.ezlevor
> 5. OnePyroTec
> 6. Frazef
> 7. zlc410
> 8. pippin925
> 9. Superman0234
> 10. fuente~fuente
> 11. tony
> 12. [email protected]
> 13. SystemERROR
> 14. Rock31
> 15. klittle250
> 
> Hot Sauce
> 
> 1. ScottW
> 2. [email protected]
> 3. Fraze
> 4. Rock31
> 5. Desertlifter
> 6. ezlevor
> 7. OnePyroTec
> 8. pippin925
> 9. fuente~fuente
> 10. Superman0234
> 11. tony
> 12. SystemERROR
> 13. Beercritic
> 14. zlc410
> 15. klittle250


Here's the final list


----------



## ezlevor

I can't wait until spring and the wife and I are going to clean up the garden area that the person who rented the house before us had let go to crap. It should be big enough to grow a few types of peppers, some herbs, and maybe some smaller veggie plants. Any advice on how to go about it? I usually just grab some plants that are already growing from our local mega garden supply store. I'm looking mostly at jalapenos and maybe some of the smaller red thai peppers...


----------



## HIM

The peppers they sell at garden centers usually grow small peppers with a pretty small yield. In my experience at least. All my peppers I've grown from seed and bought the seeds from PepperJoes. Whatever you do just make sure the soil has good drainage and don't over water. They don't like wet feet. Give them a fish emulsion mixture and Epsom Salt every other week alternating week to week so they stay fed and happy. Another good tip is to bury a book or two of fanned out matches a few inches under where they will be planted. The roots will want the sulfur as they grow.


----------



## ezlevor

appreciate the tips... I've been looking at that pepper joe website and I'm going to have to put an order in this year for sure.


----------



## HIM

FWIW I use a spray called Organicide to keep my plants from getting white fly, aphids, horned worms, etc. Its natural and can be found at Home Depot for like $5. I had a lot of issues before but switching to that stuff took care of everything.


----------



## ezlevor

I'm more worried about rabbits... the way our backyard is set up, the garden will be butted up against a few railroad ties acting as a retaining wall between our yard and our neighbors. I see rabbits quite often, and now with the snow I see their tracks even more. Hopefully we can rig up something that doesn't look too trashy that keeps them out of the area. Although I suppose if they decide to chomp down on a ghost or scorpion pepper they might think twice about coming back.


----------



## pippin925

HIM said:


> The peppers they sell at garden centers usually grow small peppers with a pretty small yield. In my experience at least. All my peppers I've grown from seed and bought the seeds from PepperJoes. Whatever you do just make sure the soil has good drainage and don't over water. They don't like wet feet. Give them a fish emulsion mixture and Epsom Salt every other week alternating week to week so they stay fed and happy. Another good tip is to bury a book or two of fanned out matches a few inches under where they will be planted. The roots will want the sulfur as they grow.


Thanks for the tips. The past couple of years I bought plants from Home Depot or lowes and the pepper output hasn't been great, I think I'll give pepperjoes a shot. I've also been told to leave the soil as dry a possible to get the best heat/flavor out of the pepper.


----------



## HIM

You could always plant em in something too tall for rabbits to get into.

Scott, yea you pretty much want to water them just enough to not wilt or dry out. Even down here where its really hot it's surprising to see how little water their happy with.


----------



## Livin' Legend

It seems I've found my people! I've always loved spicy foods, and in recent years have had a weird obsession with trying the hottest things I can find. After seeing so many amusing videos on Youtube, I was compelled to post two of my own, one with a ghost pepper and one with a Trinidad Scorpion dipped in Blair's Ultra Death Sauce (which is truly excellent sauce, by the way), which were comparatively boring since I didn't start crying like many of the other ones.

I tried my hand at growing ghost peppers once, but never could get them to bare fruit. I'd love to get ahold of some more and see what kind of hot sauce I could make myself. Definitely a project for the future!


----------



## HIM

Did you ever add any Epsom salt to your plants? It's helps the plant set fruit as well as fight off different plant diseases. A long with giving the plant a gentle shake when it has flowers. They self pollinate so sometimes a little shake helps them do what's needed to start dropping peppers.


Sorry for the delay in the giveaways, Ive been in the process of looking for a new house. Im making everything this weekend and will announce the winners soon.


----------



## HIM

Pork is marinating until Tuesday but tonight I whipped up a gallon of sauce. Here's some pics...

View attachment 75297

View attachment 75298

View attachment 75299


----------



## OnePyroTec

that looks good :thumb:


----------



## Livin' Legend

HIM said:


> Did you ever add any Epsom salt to your plants? It's helps the plant set fruit as well as fight off different plant diseases. A long with giving the plant a gentle shake when it has flowers. They self pollinate so sometimes a little shake helps them do what's needed to start dropping peppers.
> 
> Sorry for the delay in the giveaways, Ive been in the process of looking for a new house. Im making everything this weekend and will announce the winners soon.


I was using a hydroponic system with solutions for different phases like growth and flowering, so I didn't think there would be a need to add anything. Bear in mind I'm NOT a green thumb and plants that are near me for an extended amount of time tend to die. I tried pollinating them with a brush like I had seen in an article, but had no result on that. Never tried shaking, may have had better results that way.

If I ever decide to try it again, which is unlikely in the near future, as busy as I am, maybe I'll do them outside and see if nature will do its thing. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Loki21

Yes it does look good. Hot too...


----------



## HIM

Without further adieu here are the contest winners!!!!!

If your address isnt on your profile then pm me your shipping info.

*Hot Sauce*

1. Tony
2. Pippin925
3. Beercritic
4. OnePyroTec
5. Ezlevor

*Jerky*

1. ScottW
2. Klittle250
3. Superman0234
4. Tony
5. Rock31

Congrats you guys


----------



## OnePyroTec

Hey, thank you for making the contest available. :yo:

Looks like Tony scored twice...congrats.


----------



## ezlevor

Woo! Thanks for doing this for us. Can't wait to try it.


----------



## pippin925

Woohoo! Can't wait to try that sauce.


----------



## klittle250

Sweet, I got some jerky! Thanks for doing this


----------



## splattttttt

subbed for the love of tongue scorch!


----------



## HIM

More than welcome everyone.

Does anyone know of any companies that sell Bhut Jolokia, Trinidad Scorpion, or any other super hots plants? I usually start everything from seed but I'd like to skip that step this season and get some seedlings if possible.


----------



## splattttttt

HIM said:


> More than welcome everyone.
> 
> Does anyone know of any companies that sell Bhut Jolokia, Trinidad Scorpion, or any other super hots plants? I usually start everything from seed but I'd like to skip that step this season and get some seedlings if possible.


From Frorida, you should be able to get away with just dropping seeds right into the ground. Here in the NE, always have to start indoors.
That being said, there are many seed (some heirloom) companies with some awesome verities. Here's a good one!!!


----------



## HIM

Ive seen them before I'll have to browse the site more. I got my seeds from pepper joes this past season and everything grew well except the scorpions. They just never seemed to grow more than 6 inches. My buddy lives in Rochester and has been growing his own peppers for years. He starts everything indoor about this time of year so they can be ready to go out in the next couple months.


----------



## splattttttt

February's definitely a good time to start seeds indoors in the NE I do heirloom tomato and peppers only. The rest of the family will add to the garden what they like.
My scoville limit ends with Capsicum chinense Jacquin. I like toasting or sautéing fresh cayenne and use a side dish, so I'm fairly insane.


----------



## HIM

Datil peppers are extremely popular in Florida. Naturally since they were originally introduced to this continent in St. Augustine. You can build your heat tolerance if you work at it. You gotta really love the burn though lol. Just eat a few spicy meals a week at your comfortable heat level then one pushing your limits a bit. If you stick with it you'll think tobasco tastes like ketchup and be reaching for the ghost pepper sauces in no time.


----------



## HIM

Does anyone have anything against fatty pieces of jerky? I use pork butt so theres some pieces with a little fat then some really good n fatty ones. Personally they're my favorite but I figured I'd ask before I sent things out.


----------



## Scott W.

My addy should be in my profile, thanks for the contest!


----------



## splattttttt

HIM said:


> Does anyone have anything against fatty pieces of jerky? I use pork butt so theres some pieces with a little fat then some really good n fatty ones. Personally they're my favorite but I figured I'd ask before I sent things out.


Pork fat is the best fat there is LOL


----------



## HIM

I'm sayin!!!


----------



## OnePyroTec

HIM said:


> Does anyone have anything against fatty pieces of jerky? I use pork butt so theres some pieces with a little fat then some really good n fatty ones. Personally they're my favorite but I figured I'd ask before I sent things out.


There should always be some IMHO.


----------



## TTecheTTe

Cole, if you ever decide to do another, please put me down x2!


----------



## OnePyroTec

My pepper plants just sprouted this weekend. Only problem is I don't remember what seeds I had in the jar. Nothing like a long slow surprise waiting to see what they turn out to be. :rotfl:


----------



## HIM

OnePyroTec said:


> My pepper plants just sprouted this weekend. Only problem is I don't remember what seeds I had in the jar. Nothing like a long slow surprise waiting to see what they turn out to be. :rotfl:


Post a pic up once they get a few leaf sets and maybe we can figure it out. All the Capiscum Chinese stuff grows slow so that a give away too.



TTecheTTe said:


> Cole, if you ever decide to do another, please put me down x2!


Will do. I plan trying out some new stuff so I'll probably pick some people to send stuff for feedback.


----------



## TTecheTTe

:dr


----------



## Rock31

awesome, sorry late for replying but can't wait to give it a try!


----------



## HIM

No problem it's taking a bit longer to get all the jerky finished up and shipped out than I would have liked. But I will be shipping a few out tomorrow with the rest soon to follow. 

On a better note.... All the hot sauce winners except for Tony, your packages have been sent out. I will PM you all your tracking info shortly. Tony, your sauce and jerky will go out in the same package once I get your shipping info.


----------



## tdmaker

Have you tried the Ring of fire hot sauce?


----------



## HIM

No but after looking it up it looks really good. I'm lucky enough to have a store down here that just sells hot sauces and pepper related products so I'll see if they have it.


----------



## pippin925

Driving home from work today and I get a call from my wife questioning what fishing gear I bought now. I ask what the heck she's talking about and she says I have a box from someone in the Keys. I told her that's homemade hot sauce and to open it and give it a try. She is a true pepper head and puts me to same when it comes to spice. Anyway I get a call a few minutes later telling me I need to get to the fish market in the AM to pick up some fish for grilled fish tacos because the sauce is incredible and deserves some good fish to go with it. (For those not paying attention she has made the pepper sauce the main course and fish is now the condiment.) So I finally get home and try the stuff on a chip and it's good, really good. Not destroy your taste buds hot, but has the right amount of heat and still has the nice pepper taste with some citrus in it. 

Looking forward to trying it with fish tomorrow and on a fresh palette, but Cole nailed it :hail: it's a very good pepper sauce. Thank you again for sharing with the your BOTL/SOTL.


----------



## HIM

Thanks Scott Im glad you all like it :biggrin: You guys should really like it on some grilled/fried fish. It's kind of meant for that and chicken but I like it on all kinds of stuff like Jamaican beef pattys. Anyhow, enjoy!!!


----------



## pippin925

I just had a taste tonight but agree, it's the perfect condiment for poultry and seafood. It would pair up perfectly with grilled shrimp. Anyway, the wife planned out our weekend menu around your sauce. Fish tacos tomorrow and jerked Cornish hens on the smoker for Sunday. I'll report back with reviews.


----------



## HIM

Too cool. Look forward to hearing about it!!


----------



## ChubbzNJ

Ive had some good experience growing habaneros, chili peppers, hot banana peppers, and scotch bonnet peppers here in NJ. Tryn to get my hands on some legit seeds for ghost peppers and trinadad scorpions. The hotter the better. I typically put Blair's Ultradeath on nearly everything, either that or Mad Dog 357 silver.


----------



## HIM

Check out PepperJoes he sells quality seeds of htf super hot strains. As well as all kinds of other rare pepper and tomato varieties. I plan on putting in order in soon.


----------



## HIM

So my buddy Stevie 2 hots from upstate NY hooked me up with this awesome site.... Firehouse Pantry Gourmet Food Shoppe 
For those of you looking looking for Trinidad Scorpion or Ghost pepper pods they sell them, sauces, and everything else.


----------



## ezlevor

Just got my sauce today! Cracked it open and dipped my finger in. It is tasty! As stated by others, I can't wait to try it on some chicken or shrimp! Thanks again Cole, it's almost grilling season up here so it will be put to good use.


----------



## huskers

Some of my favorites.


































^^^^^^^^^^^My small collection.


----------



## HIM

The catch a fire is some pretty good stuff. I keep a bottle of Melinda's ghost pepper sauce on hand too since its one of the hotter Bhut sauces you can get that doesn't use extract. To me sauces that use extract is like cheating, I want all the heat coming from peppers not their extract.

Erik your more than welcome I'm glad you like it!


----------



## Rock31

There is a great little store in New Hope that sells all kinds of sauces and extracts, every couple months I take the ride out there to stock up.


----------



## HIM

Yea it's about time for me to go to Peppers for another hot sauce tasting. I like it cause I get to drink beer and try out about 20+ sauces then figure out what I feel like bringing home this time. 

Has everyone gotten their sauce? Except Tony I'm still waiting on your address. Also finished up the last of the jerky last night so those will be in the mail on Monday. sorry the jerky took so long but at about 36-48 hours per batch its not the quickest process.


----------



## OnePyroTec

if the sauce does not arrive in today's mail, I'd debating on if I should have my wife & kids try it while I'm gone...otherwise it will be at least another week or more before I can give feedback. :noidea:


----------



## HIM

My gf loves hot sauce so she tries everything. Can't say the same for my 5 year old yet. At her age the only thing I'd eat is hot wings so I'm hoping in time she'll learn to love the burn.


----------



## pippin925

HIM said:


> My gf loves hot sauce so she tries everything. Can't say the same for my 5 year old yet. At her age the only thing I'd eat is hot wings so I'm hoping in time she'll learn to love the burn.


My wife ate so much spicy food during her pregnancies that I think my kids are immune to the burn. My 8 yr old daughter can put down some hot wings without a sweat. Plus she has to have Tabasco on her eggs. Then my 1 1/2 yr old son loves guacamole with fresh jalapeño in it. Strange kids.


----------



## HIM

pippin925 said:


> My wife ate so much spicy food during her pregnancies that I think my kids are immune to the burn. My 8 yr old daughter can put down some hot wings without a sweat. Plus she has to have Tabasco on her eggs. Then my 1 1/2 yr old son loves guacamole with fresh jalapeño in it. Strange kids.


Id say youve got some lil pepper heads!!! Which is really freakin cool. Id definitely encourage it and support the eating habit since peppers have some really great health benefits. 1 Jalapeno has more vitamin C than an orange. Many peppers also contain antioxidants, are high in vitamin A and B6, and help prevent certain kinds of cancer. Plus theres something enjoyable about watching someone get their ass kicked by some peppers while you still dont think its spicy enough :rotfl: Did I mention they become another one of those kick ass hobbies when you get older?


----------



## Scott W.

This is me doing the chicken or the egg ludicrous wing challenge, I fell 11 seconds or so from the record.

Scott at Chegg Challenge - YouTube


----------



## pippin925

scottw said:


> This is me doing the chicken or the egg ludicrous wing challenge, I fell 11 seconds or so from the record.


That's some wild stuff there. When you need to wear gloves to eat your food that's Spicy.

that has to hurt the next morning. :flame:


----------



## Scott W.

It was a surprisingly calm exodus believe it or not.


----------



## HIM

scottw said:


> This is me doing the chicken or the egg ludicrous wing challenge, I fell 11 seconds or so from the record.
> 
> Scott at Chegg Challenge - YouTube


Props to you brother!!!


----------



## OnePyroTec

Hey Cole, a little box showed up today, thank you a bunch. I took a taste, that _is_ some good stuff. Now I can't wait to get back home to do some grillin'


----------



## HIM

OnePyroTec said:


> Hey Cole, a little box showed up today, thank you a bunch. I took a taste, that _is_ some good stuff. Now I can't wait to get back home to do some grillin'


Awesome I'm glad to hear this one made it safe!! Sorry about that first go round.


----------



## Scott W.

Mine did the other day....tasty, thank you!


----------



## HIM

scottw said:


> Mine did the other day....tasty, thank you!


More than welcome I'm glad you like it. I dont know if you have a food dehydrator but if you do I'd be happy to share the recipe. Its super simple, just takes a bit of time to marinate and dehydrate.


----------



## Scott W.

I don't but I always like new recipes


----------



## HIM

It's basically the same thing I'd do to make cuban roast pork your just not slow cooking it in a croc pot or whatever you'd use and I obviously cut it up into jerky size slices. Marinate a pork butt or boneless loin in Iberia brand Mojo Criollo and season with Badia brand Complete Seasoning. That's it lmao, it's so simple but tasty it ain't right. Though when I'm making roast pork I prefer the Goya brand Mojo. Not sure why the Iberia works better for jerky but after trying every brand that was the best.


----------



## OnePyroTec

HIM said:


> Awesome I'm glad to hear this one made it safe!! Sorry about that first go round.


No need to be sorry, but I gotta tell ya, living in a small town, they still talk about all the mail that smelled like salsa one day every time I walk into the post office. :rotfl:


----------



## HIM

Nice to see it made some collateral damage lol. You'll probably be hearing about it for a while.


----------



## HIM

Got everyone's jerky mailed out today. Will PM everyone tracking info when I get a chance.


----------



## superman0234

Cole, I had completely forgotten about this contest so the box in my mailbox was a really nice surprise today. The jerky is excellent, I've never had pork jerky before so this was an awesome change up. Thanks again for the contest and the jerky!


----------



## HIM

More than welcome glad you found it to be a pleasant surprise. Enjoy!!


----------



## klittle250

I came home from work today to find some badass jerky in the mailbox. It's good stuff, and half of it gone already. The rest may not survive to see tomorrow. Thanks for doing this Cole!


----------



## HIM

Ive found the stuff to be highly addictive. Eating one piece just isnt an option


----------



## OnePyroTec

HIM said:


> Nice to see it made some collateral damage lol. You'll probably be hearing about it for a while.


LOL, just glad they didn't call hazmat. I'll see if the buzz died down when I return home this weekend. My guess is there will be a couple remarks again :boink:

Can't wait to fire up the grill on Sat. May just have to do pork, chicken & shrimp since I can't make up my mind what sounds best with the salsa.


----------



## HIM

Let me know what you end up doing and what you like. For me I find it great on any poultry or seafood plus tons of other stuff.


----------



## ColdSmoker

I really love spicy foods! I would love to make some home made sauces. I can't seem to grow a pepper with any heat though!


----------



## HIM

ColdSmoker said:


> I really love spicy foods! I would love to make some home made sauces. I can't seem to grow a pepper with any heat though!


It's really quite easy to do and ingredients are pretty cheap. As for growing peppers... What varieties have you tried growing? How often did you water them? And what color were the peppers when picked?


----------



## ColdSmoker

jalepeno, every other day, some were red and some were green. They always end up tasting like a green bell pepper which I despise!


----------



## HIM

Try only giving them water when the leaves start to wilt a little. The less their watered the hotter the peppers. As well as picking them when they havened ripened fully, the greener or younger the less heat. You may consider growing something with a little more kick as well like cayennes or tobasco peppers. Of course you can really step it up and go for habaneros or hotter. I'd browse around pepper joes and see if something looks good.


----------



## ColdSmoker

yeah...problem is my garden is watered with my sprinkler system so I'd have to turn that off which is not an option. Easy solution I guess would be to pot them. Which is exactly what I'm going to do this year.


----------



## HIM

That's how I grow mine. Helps so I can bring em in come hurricane season. If you give em a fish emulsion mixture one week and an Epsom Salt mixture the next they will love you for it. This kind of continuos feeding really keeps em happy, looking good, and flooding you with peppers. Just keep rotating them so the plants get one of the two every week and getting each every other week.


----------



## Rock31

got my jerky and proceeded to destroy it at my desk while working, thank you so much!

it was delicious with a wonderful pepper taste!


----------



## HIM

Kick ass, I'm glad you liked it!!


----------



## ColdSmoker

HIM said:


> That's how I grow mine. Helps so I can bring em in come hurricane season. If you give em a fish emulsion mixture one week and an Epsom Salt mixture the next they will love you for it. This kind of continuos feeding really keeps em happy, looking good, and flooding you with peppers. Just keep rotating them so the plants get one of the two every week and getting each every other week.


Sweet! I'll try that. I'm so used to the fertility of the Willamette Valley to allow me to be super lazy with veggies. I usually just plant them and pick weeds...I do add some nitrogen rich mass before planting but other than that it's plant them and forget them (really easy with timed sprinkler system). I definitely can see how peppers are different though. Thanks again for the advice...


----------



## HIM

Welcome, make sure to post up some pics of them babies when the plant starts puttin em out.


----------



## edwardsdigital

MMMMM Peppers... I have been eating HOT since I was introduced to Texas Pete by my grandfather when I was 5. I keep a bottle of "Smack my Ass and Call Me Sally - The Slap Heard Around The World" in the fridge for those guys that claim to like heat ( I use it on chicken nuggets like BBQ). I use 7 different hot peppers and 4 color bells in my chili for competitions for both a wider flavor profile and manageable heat.

The only problems I have with hot peppers is the fact I am usually willing to at least TRY to eat them when they are offered (usually a dare) and have made the mistake of popping a Butch T in my mouth after a quick glance thinking it was just a hab..... BAD DAY!!


----------



## HIM

Haha ahh I bet you didn't know what to think!! I found a site where you can order scorpion pods if your interested. I posted it up in the last couple pages.


----------



## edwardsdigital

I will have to check it out. 

At the last chili cookoff in my neighborhood there was a Guy that brought a chili pepper wine from a local-ish vineyard. I will try to find out from him where it was next time I see him so I can pass it on. The wine had the standard white wine dryness with a slight fruity sweet, then the chili heat started to creep up the back of your throat to your tongue.


----------



## HIM

Sounds interesting. One of these days I'm going to brew a habanero IPA. Use lots of citrusy and floral hops to compliment the habs flavor. Who knows when I'll get around to brewing it though.


----------



## edwardsdigital

I love the flavor of Habs. I bet a habit ipa would be killer, at least for a whackjob like me. It would probably just kill most normal people!


----------



## edwardsdigital

I love the flavor of Habs. I bet a hab ipa would be killer, at least for a whackjob like me. It would probably just kill most normal people!


----------



## pippin925

There was a post earlier in this thread recommending Dave's Insanity sauce and I happened to see some on the shelf of a local store over the weekend so decided to pick some up and give it a try for myself. Finally got around to opening it last night and it's a really good sauce. Lot's of heat, but excellent flavor. Here's a pic, if you haven't tried it yet, its worth buying.


----------



## edwardsdigital

When I worked at a deli, we used to joke around with Dave's insanity by putting a dab on a toothpick and running it around the inside of each others drink straws. After a while we all started replacing our straws if we walked away from our drinks for more than a second. Ahh... the good old days


----------



## pippin925

edwardsdigital said:


> When I worked at a deli, we used to joke around with Dave's insanity by putting a dab on a toothpick and running it around the inside of each others drink straws. After a while we all started replacing our straws if we walked away from our drinks for more than a second. Ahh... the good old days


That's funny. Its some wicked hot sauce.


----------



## HIM

I've still yet to try it but from all the reviews I've read it sounds really damn good. 

On a different note, my cayennes have been loaded with peppers lately. My Trinidad Scorpion too, hopefully I'll get some peppers from it this season.


----------



## pippin925

HIM said:


> On a different note, my cayennes have been loaded with peppers lately. My Trinidad Scorpion too, hopefully I'll get some peppers from it this season.


Took your earlier advice on feeding and now my Habs and jalapeño plants are loaded with flowers. Looks good so far, hoping for a decent output from them this season.


----------



## HIM

Thats awesome man I'm glad to hear I could help. Give the plants a gentle shake to help the flowers pollinate themselves. I usually just softly kick the container a few times. If you notice your flowers arent dropping fruit then give em a light epsom salt feeding. Great thing for you and I is we can pretty much continue to grow and harvest peppers year round.


----------



## ezlevor

So, I ran out to the local Mexican grocery store and picked up some jalapenos for some grilled poppers and have since decided to skip growing them this year. They have some of the biggest and best looking peppers I've seen at a store... and they're pretty cheap! We're still going to have a garden with some other things... but mostly herbs and stuff that we'll use on a daily basis... since my wife isn't a spicy fan. 

Anyway... I cleaned out the jalapenos, filled them with cream cheese mixed with monterey jack cheese, wrapped them in bacon and threw them on the grill. They were wonderful.


----------



## HIM

That sounds delicious!!! You have to try it with maple bacon.


----------



## ezlevor

I need to tweak it a bit... I only had thick cut bacon and it was a pain to wrap em up and took too long to crisp up nice.


----------



## pippin925

ezlevor said:


> I need to tweak it a bit... I only had thick cut bacon and it was a pain to wrap em up and took too long to crisp up nice.


Even with regular cut bacon I partially cook it before wrapping my poppers. Bacon never seems to cook enough for me if I wrap it raw. All I started seasoning the cheese a Lillie to add some flavor. Seasoning salt and garlic powder plus chopped scallions works well. If I have rub mixed up I add that instead.


----------



## whodeeni

Hate I missed this Cole. If you ever decide to do a round 2, please let me know.


----------



## HIM

Will do. My cayennes have been loaded with peppers so I'm either going to make some sauce, probably something similar to Crystal, or a spice rub. Eventually I'll be getting around to ordering some trinidad scorpion pods so I'll be making a scorpion sauce too. That one will probably only go out to those that are really into super hot stuff though.


----------



## ColdSmoker

HIM said:


> Thats awesome man I'm glad to hear I could help. Give the plants a gentle shake to help the flowers pollinate themselves. I usually just softly kick the container a few times. If you notice your flowers arent dropping fruit then give em a light epsom salt feeding. Great thing for you and I is we can pretty much continue to grow and harvest peppers year round.


I'm super jealous of that...our growing season is quite short for peppers. It was 38 last night  I still have to wait another month before I can plant anything. Is there any benefit to buying starters compared to growing from seed? Does anyone have seeds to spare?


----------



## HIM

The peppers I've gotten from my plants are bigger and yielding more than my friends, who's bought his from Home Depot. I ordered mine from PepperJoes. You also have the option if more variety if you order seeds. I can send you a bunch of the cayennes I have. For other stuff though I'd check out PepperJoes dot com. He's got a lot of really good pepper varieties and his seeds are pretty cheap. He also sells seeds for sweet peppers and some pretty cool types of tomatoes.
I don't know if you have the space but you can always start them indoors. I've got a friend that lives in Rochester and he starts them indoors then brings em out around this time of year.


----------



## ColdSmoker

Cool man...I'll check out that site.


----------



## ColdSmoker

Holy sh!t @HIM ...that is overwhelming!

Can you make suggestions on maybe three or four varieties? I'd like to make some sauce and also roast some in the smoker...


----------



## HIM

Lol yea the first time you see that site is very overwhelming for a pepper head. What kind of heat level do you like and are used to? Like is eating a whole habanero gonna kill you or does that sounds fun? Are you like me and are into always pushing yourself to eat hotter and hotter foods?

Just trying to get an idea of what to recommend.


----------



## ColdSmoker

Let's see...whole habanero doesn't sound fun, but I definitely tolerate well above the heat norm. I can eat the hell out of Sriracha, but even that will get to be a little too much in large doses, but I'm willing to go beyond that.


----------



## HIM

I'd say go for some chocolate habaneros(amazing looking peppers), Datil, the "Cayenne Blend", Fatali or the Fluorescent Purple Peppers. The Hot Lemons look good too. The cayenne blend and purple peppers both put out some really cool colored peppers with the latter being an entirely purple plant. Being aestheticstically pleasing in your yard they kinda serve a dual purpose too. I'm interested to know what you end up getting so let me know.


----------



## edwardsdigital

Butch-t TS anyone? I pulled the trigger last year on some seeds, and got a few nice pods off of it, but those things were like swallowing napalm.... I will be sticking with the standard habs for the home garden and only pulling out the butch-t's for my competition chili.


----------



## ColdSmoker

HIM said:


> Lol yea the first time you see that site is very overwhelming for a pepper head. What kind of heat level do you like and are used to? Like is eating a whole habanero gonna kill you or does that sounds fun? Are you like me and are into always pushing yourself to eat hotter and hotter foods?
> 
> Just trying to get an idea of what to recommend.


I'm sort of learning that it's probably too late to grow plants from seed this season. I'll have to find some starts... I'll go through some farmers markets and find the best ones.


----------



## HIM

If you do a little searching you may be able to find some farmers with some cool pepper strains. Ask if they know the scollville range and then compare that to jalapeños or habaneros to get an idea of how hot they'll be.

Tim- I have a Trinidad Scorpion plant, not the butch t kind, and I'm hoping to get pods this year. I've heard they're crazy hot so I'm excited to see for myself.


----------



## edwardsdigital

yea, the TS is still a bad mamma jamma.... BUT if you like the heat, they are pretty good.


----------



## HIM

That's what I heard from my buddy in NY. This past season was his first time growing em and he said they were awesome. But that they were no joke on the heat.


----------



## ColdSmoker

Went to the nursery and found some starts. Pretty much covered the entire top end of the heat scale. Here's what I got:

Ghost (2)
Habanero
Piquin
Cayenne (2)


----------



## HIM

That's a pretty good snag man. As you already know ghost peppers have a hell of a bite. But it's good because you only need a little to go a long way in a sauce or spice rub. Just make sure to wear gloves when handling the plant or you'll regret it.
Interested in a trade for some of those ghost seeds once you get pods?


----------



## ColdSmoker

For sure! I could see this pepper thing being a nice addition to the cigar hobby. Where they will sit is right next to where I smoke on my deck. The Nursery I went to for these is insane....check this place out.

Panoram!
View attachment 77103


Worlds Largest Hanging Basket









They even have an Aussie Shepherd to help load your purchase


----------



## HIM

That's pretty damn cool. I've certainly turned my love for spicy things into another hobby of mine. Going hot sauce tasting is one of my favorite things to do. Especially with a group of friends cause then you really see who can and can't handle the heat. Always a fun time.


----------



## ColdSmoker

@HIM

What size pots do you have your pepper plants in?


----------



## HIM

I believe they are 6 gallon. You can get bigger ones and have two plants per pot without issues though. I'll double check the container sizes tomorrow in the daylight and let you know. Just make sure you mix a lot of perlite in with whatever potting mix you use so the roots get really good drainage and can breathe. Some compost in there is also good, preferably cow not chicken if you have the choice. This will help with slow release nutes to give the plants stuff to snack on between feedings down the road as well as promoting good microbial health in the soil. Which can help the plant fight off disease and such, which Epsom salt also helps with in addition to helping flowers set fruit.


----------



## HIM

Picked some cayennes off the plants last night to use for some baked chicken and these little firecrackers packed a nice punch for being cayennes. Was pleasantly surprised. I'm harvesting the seeds as well so if anyone wants a few we can work something out.


----------



## Regiampiero

Hey Cole I tried replying to your message, but the damn computer quit on me. So here we go again.

This year I'm going to have:

Red and Yellow Jolokias
Red and Yellow Scorpions
Red and Chocolate 7 Pots
Red Scotch Bonnets
Chocolate Habs
Red Devil's Tongues
Yellow Fatalii
and Jalapenos Heaven Hybrids

If you or anyone else wants any seeds, let me know by August and I'll do my best to get you some. 

I'm not big on trading because most often than not somebody ends up getting upset and I don't care for that. If you want them, I'll be happy to share the wealth if Mother Nature decides to bless me with a good harvest. I'll placing people in order in which the contact me in. Don't worry Cole or Tim, you two are at the top.


----------



## edwardsdigital

Good deal man. I would love to try growing that oddball choc. 7pot. It would be nice to have them around for special occasions.


----------



## HIM

Regiampiero said:


> Hey Cole I tried replying to your message, but the damn computer quit on me. So here we go again.
> 
> This year I'm going to have:
> 
> Red and Yellow Jolokias
> Red and Yellow Scorpions
> Red and Chocolate 7 Pots
> Red Scotch Bonnets
> Chocolate Habs
> Red Devil's Tongues
> Yellow Fatalii
> and Jalapenos Heaven Hybrids
> 
> If you or anyone else wants any seeds, let me know by August and I'll do my best to get you some.
> 
> I'm not big on trading because most often than not somebody ends up getting upset and I don't care for that. If you want them, I'll be happy to share the wealth if Mother Nature decides to bless me with a good harvest. I'll placing people in order in which the contact me in. Don't worry Cole or Tim, you two are at the top.


I got your message and replied, not sure if you got it. As for the trade, I'd be more than happy to send a nice thank you package of cigars. I know id be happy with any amount of seeds from the superhots youve got. Or to trade my hot sauces for yours. It's always fun trying someone else's hot sauce and seeing the differences compared to my own. Good luck with the grow season and please post some pics of those beauties once they start dropping fruit!!


----------



## Regiampiero

HIM said:


> I got your message and replied, not sure if you got it. As for the trade, I'd be more than happy to send a nice thank you package of cigars. I know id be happy with any amount of seeds from the superhots youve got. Or to trade my hot sauces for yours. It's always fun trying someone else's hot sauce and seeing the differences compared to my own. Good luck with the grow season and please post some pics of those beauties once they start dropping fruit!!


Has I've said before Cole. I'm not into the whole trade thing simply because most people will eventually feel like they go screwed some how, but I'll also not refuse something in return. I'm Italian for those of you who don't know, and they way wee do things is usually really casual. I'll give you something today and you'll give me something tomorrow, with no preconceived expectations. We have a saying in Sicily that goes "One hand washes the other, and both wash their face". It might lose a little in translation, but it essentially means that if you give with no assumption of receiving, you'll make friends that will help you achieve more than you both individually can. Might be a bit corny for some, but its a saying I live by.

As far as me trying your sauces and vice-versa, I'm sure we can work something out. Right now I'm actually trying to get a hold of bottles with drop counters so that I can put my 7 Pot sauce in it. If I get a few 2 to 4oz bottles, I'll be sure to send you guys some.

As far has my salsas, it might get a bit tricky since some of the ingredients I use in salsa might spoil in the mail (last thing I want to do is give someone food poisoning). I might just give you guys the recipes so that you can make them yourselves, just don't be disappointed when I don't give you the recipes of my secret salsas. It took me months to develop those, and I'm not going to give them easily! :nono:


----------



## ColdSmoker

Regiampiero said:


> Hey Cole I tried replying to your message, but the damn computer quit on me. So here we go again.
> 
> This year I'm going to have:
> 
> Red and Yellow Jolokias
> Red and Yellow Scorpions
> Red and Chocolate 7 Pots
> Red Scotch Bonnets
> Chocolate Habs
> Red Devil's Tongues
> Yellow Fatalii
> and Jalapenos Heaven Hybrids
> 
> If you or anyone else wants any seeds, let me know by August and I'll do my best to get you some.
> 
> I'm not big on trading because most often than not somebody ends up getting upset and I don't care for that. If you want them, I'll be happy to share the wealth if Mother Nature decides to bless me with a good harvest. I'll placing people in order in which the contact me in. Don't worry Cole or Tim, you two are at the top.


You could kill a village of people with all that heat!

I'm going to save seeds from all the plants I grow this year...hopefully we can all do a nice swap this fall.


----------



## Regiampiero

ColdSmoker said:


> You could kill a village of people with all that heat!
> 
> I'm going to save seeds from all the plants I grow this year...hopefully we can all do a nice swap this fall.


I'm definitely in because next year I'm looking to move and I don't know if I'm going to have the possibility to have all this variety.

Also...the villagers are safe until they come out with the Napalm Pepper. Here that scientist...get to work!


----------



## HIM

Sounds good to me man. Just trying to return the gesture. Something you may consider since its cheap but good to know is... Send your sauce or salsas off for PH testing. I did it with my sauce to make sure the ph was too low for it to go bad or make anyone sick from not being in the fridge after opening. I think it cost $20.
I dunno about a Napalm Pepper but the Carolina Reaper is supposed to be some serious sh!t!


----------



## Regiampiero

I can actually check the pH, after all you would think I would remember I'm an Environmental Engineer. I'm telling you...get me talking about peppers or cigars and I'm in a different world. Tanks for the idea.


----------



## HIM

Giampiero Ive got to give you some serious credit. Your about as crazy about peppers as myself and on top of your game too!! RG for you good sir!!

How many pods per season have you been getting with your scorpions? Assuming youve grown them before. Im wondering what to expect from my only scorpion this year.


----------



## whodeeni

Wow! You guys are real sick wit it! *lol* I only wish I had the time to dedicate
to growing some peppers in my back yard this summer but I'm plowing ahead w/
my business right now! Maybe next summer!

On another note last week I found a bottle of the worlds hottest sauce (some type of indian pepper)
and sunday night I found a bottle of ghost pepper barbecue sauce! Funny thing was it had the 
'consistency' of a marinade! It was made with some type of ale!


----------



## HIM

What was the name of the sauce? The current record holder for the hottest pepper is called the Carolina Reaper clocking in at an average 1,474,000 SHU. With the Moruga Scorpion coming in just behind that with a high of 2,009,000 SHU and an average of 1,207,764 SHU. 

Giampiero I'm not sure if your Chocolate 7pots are the same cross but I found some info saying Chocolate 7pots clocked in right behind the Moruga with a high of 1,853,936 SHU and avg of 1,169,058 SHU. Those are some mean peppers man!!


----------



## Regiampiero

HIM said:


> What was the name of the sauce? The current record holder for the hottest pepper is called the Carolina Reaper clocking in at an average 1,474,000 SHU. With the Moruga Scorpion coming in just behind that with a high of 2,009,000 SHU and an average of 1,207,764 SHU.
> 
> Giampiero I'm not sure if your Chocolate 7pots are the same cross but I found some info saying Chocolate 7pots clocked in right behind the Moruga with a high of 1,853,936 SHU and avg of 1,169,058 SHU. Those are some mean peppers man!!


Oh they are damn HOT! I thought they would be on par or below the Jolokias. Boy was I wrong, and I diluted the 7 pot sauce I made with chocolate habs. I would guess its close to twice as hot as the Jolokias, which would place them around the 2,000,000 SHU mark. I would be curious if I can have them tested at my local university. I got to check that out.

As for the pod count. I only grew the red scorpions last year and I didn't have a really good yield as with all the red stuff. I don't know what happened. I got about 6-10 pods per plant from my jolokias, red 7 pot and the red skorpions. Still had enough seeds to make another 5 local growers happy! My chocolate peppers (Both 7 pots and habs) were crazy productive with 50+ pods per plant. Also the yellow fatalii did pretty good with around 20-30. You should try the fatalii, they taste like a peach before they kick you in the balls. I make my mango salsa with them, yum.

This year I won't pot everything as I did last year, instead I'll put two in the garden and two in the pots. Maybe there's a difference in soil pH or alkalinity that I'm not taking into account.

As for you. I wouldn't be discouraged for this year. I manage to get 6-10 pods in* "Michigan"* where we didn't have a freaking summer last year! This year is not looking any better :bawling:


----------



## HIM

It would be cool if they could test em for you. I know New Mexico State does all sorts of that so maybe that's an option somehow too. Your yield sounds similar to a friend of mine in NY experience with his nagas. He thinks the plants just need to be bigger for a better harvest maybe that could be it for you too? Are you growing from seed every season or bringing them indoors over winter?
I have to check out those fatalii they sound like they'd be perfect in my tropical hot sauce.


----------



## Regiampiero

I did at a few years ago. I had a couple of jolokias that were 36" high. I didn't want them at home over the winter (No good heated southern window), so I brought them at the office where we have a couple of huge south facing windows. It also gave me more time to enjoy them has they were getting bigger. The Following spring, my father (An old mentality gardener) thought to himself that the plants wouldn't flower anymore and therefore it was pointless to keep them around. So he took them and threw them out, so he could use the pots. I was *Irate* when I found out! At that point I got pissed off so bad I decided not to grow them anymore. What's the point of growing a plant that will not yield any froots unless to can keep it safe over the winter?!

Last year I decided to do it again because I set up a small greenhouse and I thought that it would work out. Not so much! I lost all my pots. This year I'm starting over and I'm going to figure out something else yet. If anyone has any ideas, please help me.


----------



## HIM

I'll ask my buddy in Rochester and see if he has any tips. I'm pretty sure he keeps his in his basement or garage then brings them outside come spring.


----------



## GnarlyEggs

Pepper head here. Have tons of ultra hots. Scorpions, Brain Strains, 7 Pots, Jolokia ect....


----------



## HIM

Welcome to puff man. Jealous of your selection. I've never tried the Brain Strain but it sounds like a good pepper.


----------



## GnarlyEggs

HIM said:


> Welcome to puff man. Jealous of your selection. I've never tried the Brain Strain but it sounds like a good pepper.


I have a ton of seeds and would be willing to share if you need any!


----------



## GnarlyEggs

Looking through my seeds, just realized I have a lot more variations that I thought.. Doulahs, Multiple chocolate, yellow, purple variations of the bhut or scorpion... and about 5 different 7 pot variations!


----------



## HIM

Man youve really got some stock!!! You have chocolate scorps?!?


----------



## GnarlyEggs

HIM said:


> Man youve really got some stock!!! You have chocolate scorps?!?


Yes I do! I can't really grow them where I am at the moment, I just do not get enough sun outside where I can put my pots...  Therefore I have a ton of seeds from the last few years.


----------



## HIM

That's like a stock pile of napalm lol


----------



## ColdSmoker

when are my cayannes going to turn red?

How do I know when these puppies are done?


----------



## HIM

ColdSmoker said:


> when are my cayannes going to turn red?
> 
> How do I know when these puppies are done?


They'll stay green while they grow in size then they'll start to change color. This can take a few days to a week depending on the amount of sun. When they get a nice deep red they're ready. If they're fire truck red then your close. The more you let them mature the more heat they'll have as well. BTW did the Epsom salt help?

Kinda off topic but that's one thing I hate about how people grow jalapeños... They don't let them turn red and mature which robs the pepper of reaching its maximum heat.


----------



## ColdSmoker

Well my cayenne plant is ridiculous. They are only now starting to show signs of redness but barely. I just tried one and it was hot! There are probably two hundred peppers on this plant. I'm thinking about cutting all the flowers so it can focus on the fruit that's already started. Seem reasonable?


----------



## KcJason1

Anyone have any species of Trinidad scorpions i am really wanting to try some.. Thinking about growing some next year..

Been eating ghost pepper cheese but wanting hotter... Lol


----------



## HIM

KcJason1 said:


> Anyone have any species of Trinidad scorpions i am really wanting to try some.. Thinking about growing some next year..
> 
> Been eating ghost pepper cheese but wanting hotter... Lol


I was actually going to ask the same thing. My scorpion plant died recently moving into my new house. Pretty upset about it.



ColdSmoker said:


> Well my cayenne plant is ridiculous. They are only now starting to show signs of redness but barely. I just tried one and it was hot! There are probably two hundred peppers on this plant. I'm thinking about cutting all the flowers so it can focus on the fruit that's already started. Seem reasonable?


I wouldn't cut the flowers. How much direct sun are the peppers getting? If you want you can clip the big ones and leave them in the sun to ripen up. The fact you have that many peppers on one plant means you've got a really healthy plant.


----------



## HIM

Don't know why I never mentioned it before but it just came to me as I looked in my fridge. Does anyone else put their peppers in bottles of soy sauce or vinegar? Great way to infuse some heat into your foods.


----------



## KcJason1

Just made some Jalapeno ice cream batter... Gonna freeze it up tomorrow.. 

If it turns out good im gonna step up my game to habanero ice cream... and so on!!


----------



## HIM

KcJason1 said:


> Just made some Jalapeno ice cream batter... Gonna freeze it up tomorrow..
> 
> If it turns out good im gonna step up my game to habanero ice cream... and so on!!


That sounds awesome! If you added some citrus fruit with the habanero they would go great together since habs already have that floral citrus flavor to em.


----------



## ColdSmoker

Alright gentlemen,

I am starting to harvest cayenne peppers by the handful. 

How do I store them if I want them to stay fresh?
How do I dry them for long term storage?
Recipes for fresh and dry peppers? Pizza sauces, hot sauces...etc

This is my first year actually getting nice ripe peppers.


----------



## tnlawyer

I'm married to a Thai, so my food is typically very spicy. I've tried lots of peppers, but not sure it gets any hotter than those little Thai chilis. Damn things make the top of my head sweat :mrgreen:


----------



## JustinThyme

All the times I passed over this thread, today I finally read it. 
Ive been a pepper head for years. This year the deck box garden was comprised of Moruga Scorpion, Naga Viper, Cayenne, cow horns and giant jalapeno.
I love the flavors and the heat when eating them. Its when its time for them to exit that I have a problem and have to take a bucket of ice water and fire extinguisher to the bathroom with me.
Hottest thing I have ever had and still dont know what the hell this guy put in it was a sauce simply named "Stupid Hot". I had some out on the counter at a gathering and warned everyone but one kid decided he want to prove his manhood. I even dipped in it sparigly but nooo, he snagged up a big ole mcnasty portion and chunked it in his mouth. He ate a loaf of bread, 1lb of cheese and killed off a 1/2 gallon of milk and still ran out the door looking for more to put the fire out.


----------



## HIM

ColdSmoker said:


> Alright gentlemen,
> 
> I am starting to harvest cayenne peppers by the handful.
> 
> How do I store them if I want them to stay fresh?
> How do I dry them for long term storage?
> Recipes for fresh and dry peppers? Pizza sauces, hot sauces...etc
> 
> This is my first year actually getting nice ripe peppers.


Rinse them off and cut the stem off at the top. Like the whole green part. From there vac seal and keep em in the freezer. I have some about a year old that still taste fine when I take em out.

I like to sauté them in with veggies, stir fry, pickle them, put them in a bottle with soy sauce, and the obvious... Make hot sauce with em. To dry them either leave them in the sun, bake them on the lowest setting at the bottom rack of oven, or use a dehydrator. If you dry them out you can put them in a coffee grinder with other spices and make a spice blend.

Make sure to harvest some seeds, let dry, and store in a ziploc for next season too.


----------



## HIM

tnlawyer said:


> I'm married to a Thai, so my food is typically very spicy. I've tried lots of peppers, but not sure it gets any hotter than those little Thai chilis. Damn things make the top of my head sweat :mrgreen:


Theres an authentic Thai restaurant down here that grows their own Thai chilies and the food is amazing! I'm one of the few people they'll actually cook the food for thats as spicy as the chef, born and raised in Thailand, eats her food. They call it Dow spicy lol. I sweat like crazy and I love every bit of it. Tom Kha Ghai is the best thing in the world when you have a cold.



JustinThyme said:


> All the times I passed over this thread, today I finally read it.
> Ive been a pepper head for years. This year the deck box garden was comprised of Moruga Scorpion, Naga Viper, Cayenne, cow horns and giant jalapeno.
> I love the flavors and the heat when eating them. Its when its time for them to exit that I have a problem and have to take a bucket of ice water and fire extinguisher to the bathroom with me.
> Hottest thing I have ever had and still dont know what the hell this guy put in it was a sauce simply named "Stupid Hot". I had some out on the counter at a gathering and warned everyone but one kid decided he want to prove his manhood. I even dipped in it sparigly but nooo, he snagged up a big ole mcnasty portion and chunked it in his mouth. He ate a loaf of bread, 1lb of cheese and killed off a 1/2 gallon of milk and still ran out the door looking for more to put the fire out.


Thats a funny story. I love when people act tuff and have no clue the hellfire some superhots can pack. Respect the chili lol.

Any chance I could send you some cigars for some of those Moruga or Viper seeds? I killed my scorp plant in the process of moving.


----------



## edwardsdigital

HIM said:


> Any chance I could send you some cigars for some of those Moruga or Viper seeds? I killed my scorp plant in the process of moving.


I just sent out a big shipment of fresh picked scorpions, ghosts, and habs earlier this week to a fellow BOTL (may he rest in firey piece). If you cant get hold of the seeds you want, let me know and I will put together a fire bomb for you too 

This is what I sent to Scott W. :


----------



## HIM

edwardsdigital said:


> I just sent out a big shipment of fresh picked scorpions, ghosts, and habs earlier this week to a fellow BOTL (may he rest in firey piece). If you cant get hold of the seeds you want, let me know and I will put together a fire bomb for you too
> 
> This is what I sent to Scott W. :
> 
> View attachment 45435


I would sh*t a brick for a fire bomb like that!!


----------



## edwardsdigital

The season is drawing to a close soon up here, but there will be at least 1 more harvest........ :target:


----------



## ColdSmoker

HIM said:


> I would sh*t a brick for a fire bomb like that!!


a really hot brick


----------



## ColdSmoker

edwardsdigital said:


> I just sent out a big shipment of fresh picked scorpions, ghosts, and habs earlier this week to a fellow BOTL (may he rest in firey piece). If you cant get hold of the seeds you want, let me know and I will put together a fire bomb for you too
> 
> This is what I sent to Scott W. :
> 
> View attachment 45435


Those look deadly! Check out how oily those bad boys are!


----------



## edwardsdigital

Peppers getting picked tonight!!!!! Hmmmm.... What to do with some of them...


----------



## ColdSmoker

What do you guys think of this recipe? cayenne pepper sauce. It seems super simple, almost too much so. But if you have good fresh peppers I bet it will work out pretty good..


----------



## KcJason1

edwardsdigital said:


> Peppers getting picked tonight!!!!! Hmmmm.... What to do with some of them...


I wouldn't mind trying some if you have a couple extra to spare... I could even toss some Lappal your way for shipping or whatever you feel is appropriate.


----------



## HIM

edwardsdigital said:


> Peppers getting picked tonight!!!!! Hmmmm.... What to do with some of them...


Use some to make fritters!



ColdSmoker said:


> What do you guys think of this recipe? cayenne pepper sauce. It seems super simple, almost too much so. But if you have good fresh peppers I bet it will work out pretty good..


Most hot sauce recipes are usually pretty simple and only use peppers, salt, and vinegar. That one looks solid but I'd use vinegar instead of water. You can add other stuff too if you want. Carrots, honey, citrus juice, cilantro, onions, ginger... all work good in hot sauces. Get creative its pretty hard to go wrong lol.


----------



## HIM

Double post


----------



## JustinThyme

HIM said:


> Theres an authentic Thai restaurant down here that grows their own Thai chilies and the food is amazing! I'm one of the few people they'll actually cook the food for thats as spicy as the chef, born and raised in Thailand, eats her food. They call it Dow spicy lol. I sweat like crazy and I love every bit of it. Tom Kha Ghai is the best thing in the world when you have a cold.
> 
> Thats a funny story. I love when people act tuff and have no clue the hellfire some superhots can pack. Respect the chili lol.
> 
> Any chance I could send you some cigars for some of those Moruga or Viper seeds? I killed my scorp plant in the process of moving.


Ill send you some when I get my last peppers off the plant. I left a few on each plant to get really nice and fat and do their thing naturally just for seed purposes. For those I like to see them split before pulling them.


----------



## HIM

JustinThyme said:


> Ill send you some when I get my last peppers off the plant. I left a few on each plant to get really nice and fat and do their thing naturally just for seed purposes. For those I like to see them split before pulling them.


I appreciate the generosity, thanks a ton! I'll send you some sauce when I harvest some pods.

Tim it looks like he's hookin me up with some seeds but if you'd still like to share some of those killer pods I won't stop you lol.


----------



## JKlavins

I do enjoy the spicier of the spicy peppers, I have some hot sauce with Naga Jolokia, Blair's Ultra Death sauce, I believe. I use crazy small batch hot sauces whenever I can, and find regular wing sauces to be pretty weak. I recently heard that the Jolokia is NOT the hottest anymore, and was wondering if you guys knew any readily available sauces with the scorpion pepper?


----------



## edwardsdigital

I have scorpions fermenting now. A buddy of mine made the mash and said he didnt want anything to do with it cause its too damn hot. I have 3 or 4 months to think about how I want to do the sauce....

Cole..... better line your mailbox with asbestos bud......


----------



## HIM

JKlavins said:


> I do enjoy the spicier of the spicy peppers, I have some hot sauce with Naga Jolokia, Blair's Ultra Death sauce, I believe. I use crazy small batch hot sauces whenever I can, and find regular wing sauces to be pretty weak. I recently heard that the Jolokia is NOT the hottest anymore, and was wondering if you guys knew any readily available sauces with the scorpion pepper?


They have a few here...

Trinidad Scorpion Hot Sauces

Haven't personally tried any of them but I've heard they aren't as hot as they should be for being scorpion based sauces. Not sure what to make of that though.


----------



## HIM

edwardsdigital said:


> I have scorpions fermenting now. A buddy of mine made the mash and said he didnt want anything to do with it cause its too damn hot. I have 3 or 4 months to think about how I want to do the sauce....
> 
> Cole..... better line your mailbox with asbestos bud......


Tim your a class act and a gentleman. I'm as excited as can be and think I'll start stocking up on TP now lol. Thanks a ton man!!


----------



## edwardsdigital

KcJason1 said:


> I wouldn't mind trying some if you have a couple extra to spare... I could even toss some Lappal your way for shipping or whatever you feel is appropriate.





HIM said:


> Tim your a class act and a gentleman. I'm as excited as can be and think I'll start stocking up on TP now lol. Thanks a ton man!!


I will pick the peppers in the next few days to ship out, I had a friend die last night in the hospital so I have a few things I need to take care of for his mother this weekend. I guess I have 2 more packages to send out with this batch 

Jason and Cole should begin to prepare..... I would appreciate a PM from you two with a mailing address this weekend and I will get you the conf #'s when the fire is on its way.


----------



## HIM

edwardsdigital said:


> I will pick the peppers in the next few days to ship out, I had a friend die last night in the hospital so I have a few things I need to take care of for his mother this weekend. I guess I have 2 more packages to send out with this batch
> 
> Jason and Cole should begin to prepare..... I would appreciate a PM from you two with a mailing address this weekend and I will get you the conf #'s when the fire is on its way.


I'm sorry for your loss. Get to this when you get to it you've definitely got more important priorities than myself.


----------



## KcJason1

edwardsdigital said:


> I will pick the peppers in the next few days to ship out, I had a friend die last night in the hospital so I have a few things I need to take care of for his mother this weekend. I guess I have 2 more packages to send out with this batch
> 
> Jason and Cole should begin to prepare..... I would appreciate a PM from you two with a mailing address this weekend and I will get you the conf #'s when the fire is on its way.


No worries man, Sorry about your loss... Take care of yourself and his family first.
Jason


----------



## ColdSmoker

Half pound of cayennes and a couple habaneros. Half sweet onion. 2 small carrots. Garlic clove. Tbl lime juice. 1 1/4 TBS kosher salt. 1 1/2 cups water. 3/4 cup white vinegar. 1/4 cup apple cider vinegar. Simmered for an hour. 1 1/4 TBS powder pectin mixed in while cooling. Blended on purée. Filtered through mesh strainer using sauce spoon. Great looking sauce!


----------



## edwardsdigital

KcJason1 said:


> No worries man





HIM said:


> Thanks a ton man!!


Break out your best asbestos suits and get ready... firebombs on the way for both of you!! arrival should be Monday!!


----------



## HIM

ColdSmoker said:


> Half pound of cayennes and a couple habaneros. Half sweet onion. 2 small carrots. Garlic clove. Tbl lime juice. 1 1/4 TBS kosher salt. 1 1/2 cups water. 3/4 cup white vinegar. 1/4 cup apple cider vinegar. Simmered for an hour. 1 1/4 TBS powder pectin mixed in while cooling. Blended on purée. Filtered through mesh strainer using sauce spoon. Great looking sauce!


Looks really good. I usually don't strain mine though. Then again I like a thick sauce.


----------



## HIM

edwardsdigital said:


> Break out your best asbestos suits and get ready... firebombs on the way for both of you!! arrival should be Monday!!


Have a feeling the mailmans hands are gonna be napalmed when he shows up!! Thanks a ton man, I promise you won't see me on YouTube crying like a girl and chugging milk lol.


----------



## HIM

They showed up today lookin mighty fine in all their fiery glory. I could honestly smell the heat as soon as I opened the box! Thanks a ton man!!


----------



## HIM

So I just harvested some seeds from the ghost and the scorpions. Wearing two layers of gloves mind you. While I had one of the scorpions out I decided I had to cut a sliver off this thing and eat it to see the potency of these babies. Wow!! I ate probably 1/16th of this pepper and fireworks. Definite sting on the front and middle of the tongue that slowly worked its way to the roof of my mouth. Not an unbearable heat since I love spicy food and consider myself a pepper head. But I certainly have a very good idea of the hellfire these super hots pack. Especially considering I didn't even eat a quarter of the pepper. Needless to say these scorpions are no joke. Respect them or they'll make you wish you had!!


----------



## edwardsdigital

Gotta love a good firebomb!! I made an infused rum with them and only let it sit for ~ 1 hour and it was hotter than hell!!


----------



## HIM

I can imagine. Like I said I could literally smell the heat when I opened the box. I've encountered stuff like that only a few times before and when you can smell it like that you know, at least you should know, what your in for lol. I could feel my stomach burning about 15 mins after eating just a tiny slice which I wasn't expecting. The flavor was great though. One of the best tasting peppers I've ever had for sure. I can't wait to get these growing and send out some sauces.


----------



## KcJason1

HIM said:


> So I just harvested some seeds from the ghost and the scorpions. Wearing two layers of gloves mind you. While I had one of the scorpions out I decided I had to cut a sliver off this thing and eat it to see the potency of these babies. Wow!! I ate probably 1/16th of this pepper and fireworks. Definite sting on the front and middle of the tongue that slowly worked its way to the roof of my mouth. Not an unbearable heat since I love spicy food and consider myself a pepper head. But I certainly have a very good idea of the hellfire these super hots pack. Especially considering I didn't even eat a quarter of the pepper. Needless to say these scorpions are no joke. Respect them or they'll make you wish you had!!


LOL... I agree you could smell the heat when opening the box.. it was potent..
I harvested some seeds not wearing gloves... washed my hands five times. Scratched my back an hour later and felt a burn. Scratched my face a couple times after I shaved and felt the burn. I was super careful draining the main drain.. I just turned maneuvered my body to hit my target. I didn't want no burning down there. lol.. Next moring i rubed my eye as i was waking up... BURN again!!!!

I as well ate a sliver of both the ghost and scorpion. They have some heat, but taste fantastic!


----------



## HIM

Lol I had a similar experience a few years ago cutting up habs for hot sauce. Definitely learned my lesson. Since then the only peppers I'll cut without gloves are cayennes and jalapeños.


----------



## edwardsdigital

the joys of the super hot peppers just keep coming!! Gloves are definitely your friends whit these puppies.


----------



## Scott W.

I too harvested some seeds









Then my curiosity took over. My mouth was still tingling the next morning


----------



## edwardsdigital

I am harvesting my seeds this afternoon. I may have more peppers this week, including some Tabasco peppers that have thus far refused to let go of their branch!! The plants are still producing some pretty good peppers, so I may have to choose some targets from this thread that need a lil heat in their lives :target:


----------



## HIM

Uh oh..... Someone's feeling trigger happy with the napalm.


----------



## ColdSmoker

My ghost peppers have turned almost white (maybe how they got their name?). I have no idea what's going with them? I have only one that's starting to show some red, but that is all out of like 20 peppers. Habaneros and Cayennes are still kicking out fruit though...


----------



## HIM

Did a little search and found this site. Towards the bottom of the page they talk about white Jolokias. Sounds like that's what you have.

http://buyghostpepperplants.com/GhostPepperSeedsPowderLivePlants.html


----------



## ColdSmoker

The ghost plant. The label says red bhut


----------



## ColdSmoker

pics taken in landscape show upside down on this site which is dumb


----------



## HIM

How those ghosts coming along? They look great in the last pic.


----------



## GnarlyEggs

Tried the Carolina Reaper recently.......... Don't think I would try it again fresh. WOW!


----------



## HIM

Would love to try one. I've been thoroughly enjoying the scorpions I was gifted! Which reminds me... I think its been long enough to get the element of surprise when my thank you package lands next week.


----------



## ColdSmoker

HIM said:


> How those ghosts coming along? They look great in the last pic.


weather turned on us. It went from summer to fall to winter in a week! I only got about three ripe pepper; although the premature ones are extremely flavorful and have enough heat to satisfy so something at least.


----------



## ColdSmoker

GnarlyEggs said:


> Tried the Carolina Reaper recently.......... Don't think I would try it again fresh. WOW!


I'd also like to try a sliver of that powerhouse pepper.


----------



## GnarlyEggs

If anyone needs some super hot seeds.. I have a bunch. I don't have a ton of each but can send out a package or two. Anyone looking for anything ?


----------



## ColdSmoker

I'll take whatever you have. I don't need much. Thanks!


----------



## GnarlyEggs

ColdSmoker said:


> I'll take whatever you have. I don't need much. Thanks!


Send me a PM with a wishlist and I will see what I can put together!


----------



## ColdSmoker

I had a very painful experience last night.... forgetting to wash my hands after slicing some jolokias and my pecker. OUCH


----------



## GnarlyEggs

ColdSmoker said:


> I had a very painful experience last night.... forgetting to wash my hands after slicing some jolokias and my pecker. OUCH


You will never forget again! I always wear gloves now.


----------



## HIM

GnarlyEggs said:


> If anyone needs some super hot seeds.. I have a bunch. I don't have a ton of each but can send out a package or two. Anyone looking for anything ?


What strains you got?


----------



## LGHT

Calling all pepper heads!! Now that the grow season is over, I've bottled a nice superhot sauce recently and I'm considering on doing a hot sauce Pass. I'll probably toss in a few bottles of my sauce and a few shelf brands. If anyone is interested check out the pass section.


----------



## HIM

Sounds awesome. Gonna have to make some more of my hot sauce.


----------



## edwardsdigital

ColdSmoker said:


> I had a very painful experience last night.... forgetting to wash my hands after slicing some jolokias and my pecker. OUCH


Ya know, I just re-read that statement, and it came off as you cut up some jolokias then cut your pecker!!!! MY GOD MAN!!! That would take pain to a new level!!!

I need more coffee...


----------



## Whisky01

It does read that way too. Its ok I didn't watch my hands (well enough anyway) after working with habaneros (I know you guys are on ghost peppers now)then putting contacts in. That wasn't fun.....


----------



## ColdSmoker

Yeah...looks like I omitted a word or two in that statement. Sliced some ghosts and touched my dude before washing my hands.


----------



## HIM

Whisky01 said:


> It does read that way too. Its ok I didn't watch my hands (well enough anyway) after working with habaneros (I know you guys are on ghost peppers now)then putting contacts in. That wasn't fun.....


I think that would hurt even if you were just handling jalapeños. Ouch!


----------



## HIM

Someone should have a thank you package arriving today.


----------



## HIM

Been germinating some seeds and to my delight this morning I've got a few sprouts. 2 Devils Tongue, 1 7 Pot Primo, 1 Ghost, and I think 1 Scorpion. Kinda hard to tell so I'm unsure on the scorpion. Can't wait to get these babies in some pots and rockin!!


----------



## ColdSmoker

Time to start germinating some pepper seeds!

What do you guys use for germination? I have done this in a long time! I used to just use the peat pellets but for these I think I'll germinate in a bigger peat cup with a starter mix inside. This way they don't have to sit for weeks inside nothing put a peat disk. Do you guys use a heating pad of any sort?


----------



## HIM

I don't need a heating pad down here but my buddy in Rochester swears by it and he's been growing peppers forever. I know its ghetto but I use the wet paper towel in a zip loc method and leave them in a dark colored shoebox in the shade. I always have good success sprouting seeds so Ive never seen a reason to change. I actually have Ghost working on its third leaf set right now. 7 pod, T Scorpion, and Devils tongue all almost getting their first leaflets. Gonna be one hot year!


----------



## ColdSmoker

when do you put them in soil?


----------



## ColdSmoker

Got blown up by @GnarlyEggs.

Correct me if I'm mistaken om any of these:

7 Pot Brainstrain
Bhut Jolokia Indian Carbon
Trinidad Moruga Scorpion
Yellow Brainstrain 
Yellow Trinidad Scorpion
Bhut Jolokia Chocolate 
Trinidad Scorpion Butch T

Also five real nice sticks!!


----------



## GnarlyEggs

ColdSmoker said:


> when do you put them in soil?


When you see a little tail out of the seed. You will know! In the past I have put them in a bag with a damp paper towel on the cable box for a bit of heat. Now though, I just use one of those germination trays with peat pellets over a heating pad to germinate. Then I transfer to Red Solo Cups. Then 5 gallon pots. Remember in the future you will need to condition them slowly to bring them outside!

Last year I grew 30 plants.. Taking a year off with the move because I have been to busy and wont have time to baby my plants. I will be back in full force next year.

BTW They should all kick your ass... Especially the Moruga....


----------



## ColdSmoker

I'm going to buy a bunch of those peat pellets off of amazon. Love the idea of just tossing the germinated seed into a red cup until it's ready for outside. Testing out some of the pellets with Red Bhut, Habanero and Cayenne I grew last year. So i can know what to expect when I plant the exotic ones I just got


----------



## ColdSmoker

The damage and the test flight. I put 3-4 seeds in each peat starter. Watered with warm water and placed near a heating vent. Got a 50 pack of the pellets for $6 on amazon. Looking like it will be a wise investment. My garden is going to be insane this year!!


----------



## HIM

ColdSmoker said:


> Got blown up by @GnarlyEggs.
> 
> Correct me if I'm mistaken om any of these:
> 
> 7 Pot Brainstrain
> Bhut Jolokia Indian Carbon
> Trinidad Moruga Scorpion
> Yellow Brainstrain
> Yellow Trinidad Scorpion
> Bhut Jolokia Chocolate
> Trinidad Scorpion Butch T
> 
> Also five real nice sticks!!


Holy sh!t that is a hell of a bomb! Some serious heat right there... Well done Joe!!

Once they get a set of leaves you can start to harden them off. Start with 15 min direct sun the first day, 30 min the next, and so on adding 30 mins a day until you think it can handle being outdoors full time. Just make sure to keep an eye on em because if they cant handle the sun theyll get cooked. I've also had success starting the seedlings where I plan on potting them so they kind of skip the hardening off stage since they're already used to it. One thing I should mention about growing super hots, in my experience at least, is they need to be moved to bigger pots to really take off. Without the root space they seem to never grow past a couple leaf sets whereas I've had cayennes get pretty big in just a solo cup.


----------



## GnarlyEggs

Bigger pots are a must, atleast 5 gallons


----------



## ColdSmoker

HIM said:


> Holy sh!t that is a hell of a bomb! Some serious heat right there... Well done Joe!!
> 
> Once they get a set of leaves you can start to harden them off. Start with 15 min direct sun the first day, 30 min the next, and so on adding 30 mins a day until you think it can handle being outdoors full time. Just make sure to keep an eye on em because if they cant handle the sun theyll get cooked. I've also had success starting the seedlings where I plan on potting them so they kind of skip the hardening off stage since they're already used to it. One thing I should mention about growing super hots, in my experience at least, is they need to be moved to bigger pots to really take off. Without the root space they seem to never grow past a couple leaf sets whereas I've had cayennes get pretty big in just a solo cup.


Cool man, there's also going to be a big temperature transition between indoors and out. Especially at night. Not sure how to approach that yet


----------



## HIM

Just a guess but I'd think once you get them hardened off to the sun you can start leaving em out a little longer into the night until they get used to the weather. I'm sure someone else would have some better experience to speak from though. Not exactly something I've dealt with


----------



## ColdSmoker

Quiet in here. Growing season around the corner


----------



## HIM

ColdSmoker said:


> Quiet in here. Growing season around the corner


Ive just about polished off your hot sauce, been loving it on steak :dude: Its very different.... I cant quite put my finger on what it is but Im diggin it. On the grow front Ive got one Ghost and one Scorpion going at the moment courtesy of @edwardsdigital... thanks bro!! Ghost is getting its 3rd leaf set and is about ready to transplant. The Scorpion is healthy but still on its 1st leaf set. Now the basil I have is seriously rockin!!! Both plants about 1.5 ft tall at least and happy as can be, and damn tasty too  Probably going to get some chocolate 7 pods and some 7 pot primo going soon too :flame: Gonna be a hot summer :bounce:


----------



## Wanker

Fellow pepper head here. I love peppers, it's basically an addiction. I prefer my nose to be running, when it's spiced to my taste generally nobody else can eat it. I don't like eating peppers alone though, I have to put them in food.

The severity of the addiction ebbs and flows, sometimes I crave spiciness for long periods and for other periods it's a nice addition but not a necessity. The only hot sauce I have on hand right now is the garlic chili sauce made by the Sriracha folks. My taste in hot sauces changes often and what I find good one month turns bad to me the next month. Sriracha is pretty consistently good though throughout the years as far as flavor. For real spiciness I usually add peppers.

I find I prefer adding peppers to my food, better flavor and texture. I have been growing my own but I don't go crazy with the ghost peppers and what not. I've done tabascos, seranos, jalapenos and thai peppers so far. What I don't eat fresh I dry in a dehydrator and crush it and put it in a shaker. 

Lately, I have been using habanero infused olive oil in most of my food. It's hot as hell, a little goes a long way, and olive oil is good in EVERYTHING. Love it.


----------



## ColdSmoker

HIM said:


> Ive just about polished off your hot sauce, been loving it on steak :dude: Its very different.... I cant quite put my finger on what it is but Im diggin it. On the grow front Ive got one Ghost and one Scorpion going at the moment courtesy of @edwardsdigital... thanks bro!! Ghost is getting its 3rd leaf set and is about ready to transplant. The Scorpion is healthy but still on its 1st leaf set. Now the basil I have is seriously rockin!!! Both plants about 1.5 ft tall at least and happy as can be, and damn tasty too  Probably going to get some chocolate 7 pods and some 7 pot primo going soon too :flame: Gonna be a hot summer :bounce:


That sauce is very interesting. It has like five different hot peppers, onions, tomatoes, garlic, carrots and vinegar. It has a weird twang to it, but like you said it works. And yes especially with red meat.

Looks like you have a nice variety to baby this year!

how much pepper by weight are you guys adding to your olive oil, soy sauces...etc to infuse the heat and flavor? I really want to try this next year.


----------



## HIM

ColdSmoker said:


> That sauce is very interesting. It has like five different hot peppers, onions, tomatoes, garlic, carrots and vinegar. It has a weird twang to it, but like you said it works. And yes especially with red meat.
> 
> Looks like you have a nice variety to baby this year!
> 
> how much pepper by weight are you guys adding to your olive oil, soy sauces...etc to infuse the heat and flavor? I really want to try this next year.


It must be the carrots. They always add a nice texture and layer of flavor to hot sauce. Wouldnt really expect it either but they really add a nice touch. For the infusions I'd say it depends on the pepper. One ghost chile would be plenty in a bottle of soy sauce, but I add as many as I can fit if I'm using cayennes. I'd say ballpark it and if its too hot cut it back with some non-infused sauce to balance it out.


----------



## Fraze

Just wanted to throw my info in here.
I'm a spice guy, so while I don't get too into hot sauces much ( aside from Franks, etc) I do grow my own peppers, dry them, and grind into my own blends.
I do order one's I can't grow from time to time, but I try to grow them if I can.


----------



## HIM

Fraze said:


> Just wanted to throw my info in here.
> I'm a spice guy, so while I don't get too into hot sauces much ( aside from Franks, etc) I do grow my own peppers, dry them, and grind into my own blends.
> I do order one's I can't grow from time to time, but I try to grow them if I can.


Nice to see another fellow pepper head! Making my own spice blend is one thing Ive yet to do though I've been interested for a while. A buddy of mine in Rochester makes a killer blend with peppers he grows he calls Volcanic Ash. Nice bite but not over the top with a real good flavor. He says you gotta be careful grinding that stuff up because its like setting off tear gas lol.


----------



## Fraze

Yeah, I normally run my wife right out of the house, and go on a sneezing fit for a half hour.

Although, I grind most of my own spices, and I think fresh toasted cumin may actually be worse. Not with the sneezing, but it makes the whole house smell for a day or so.


----------



## HIM

Anyone made their own pepper jelly? Never tried to myself for some reason but it seems really damn easy. Gonna give it a go this weekend with some habs I just have to pick up some powdered pectin. If it turns out well I'll try it with some scorpions next.


----------



## ColdSmoker

I never have, but I bought a jar from a ranch in Montana this fall and I'm still working on it. Very tasty...they served it with crackers and cream cheese. Pectin is great stuff; you can also add it to your hot sauces for texture and shelf life.


----------



## ColdSmoker

ColdSmoker said:


> Got blown up by @GnarlyEggs.
> 
> Correct me if I'm mistaken om any of these:
> 
> 7 Pot Brainstrain
> Bhut Jolokia Indian Carbon
> Trinidad Moruga Scorpion
> Yellow Brainstrain
> Yellow Trinidad Scorpion
> Bhut Jolokia Chocolate
> Trinidad Scorpion Butch T
> 
> Also five real nice sticks!!


Germinated about have of each variety. 19 total sprouts transferred to soil. Every variety hit except for the bhut Indian carbon, but I'm sure it will with more time.


----------



## Wanker

Awesome!


----------



## HIM

Lookin good my friend!!


----------



## LGHT

HIM said:


> Anyone made their own pepper jelly? Never tried to myself for some reason but it seems really damn easy. Gonna give it a go this weekend with some habs I just have to pick up some powdered pectin. If it turns out well I'll try it with some scorpions next.


I made some the cheap way, but mixing in a dab of fresh pepper concentrate and then putting the hole batch into the blender and then putting it back into the jar. Came out great, but FYI make sure to let the wife know mine almost killed me after a good burn with her toast lol.


----------



## LGHT

ColdSmoker said:


> Germinated about have of each variety. 19 total sprouts transferred to soil. Every variety hit except for the bhut Indian carbon, but I'm sure it will with more time.


Nice looking sprouts. Don't leave them in those pucks too long peppers don't like to be too wet and those containers and made to retain water.

Here is a good soil write up a did a few years ago when I grew hundreds of peppers. All about soil - A great resource I thought I would share - Growing Hot Peppers - The Hot Pepper


----------



## HIM

LGHT said:


> I made some the cheap way, but mixing in a dab of fresh pepper concentrate and then putting the hole batch into the blender and then putting it back into the jar. Came out great, but FYI make sure to let the wife know mine almost killed me after a good burn with her toast lol.


That is hilarious! SWMBO almost had my head one time when she put hot sauce all over her salad thinking it was a bottle of Italian dressing lol. That's the price you pay when you love with a pepper head I guess.

Great write up thanks for posting!!


----------



## LGHT

HIM said:


> That is hilarious! SWMBO almost had my head one time when she put hot sauce all over her salad thinking it was a bottle of Italian dressing lol. That's the price you pay when you love with a pepper head I guess.
> 
> Great write up thanks for posting!!


I hear ya.


----------



## ColdSmoker

LGHT said:


> Nice looking sprouts. Don't leave them in those pucks too long peppers don't like to be too wet and those containers and made to retain water.
> 
> Here is a good soil write up a did a few years ago when I grew hundreds of peppers. All about soil - A great resource I thought I would share - Growing Hot Peppers - The Hot Pepper


Thanks for the info...I'm always up for learning more about gardening


----------



## LGHT

ColdSmoker said:


> Thanks for the info...I'm always up for learning more about gardening


Well if you need any tips or help just let me know. Prior to moving a few years ago I grew peppers for over 10 years and typically had over 100 pepper plants growing at a time.


----------



## HIM

LGHT said:


> Well if you need any tips or help just let me know. Prior to moving a few years ago I grew peppers for over 10 years and typically had over 100 pepper plants growing at a time.


Of the different mixes you listed what would make you decide on which to use? I typically use a mix of potting soil, compost, and enough perlite to get good drainage. Also, what's your take on coffee grounds? I've read a lot of different opinions about using them.


----------



## ColdSmoker

I'm really not a guy who's going to spend too much time with the chemistry aspect of the potting soil but I would love recommendations! I usually buy compost, peat moss, manuer, potting soil, and garden soil. Recommendation on how much of each would be great along with anything else I may be missing. I simply don't have the desire to get that detailed considering how well I do just "winging" it.


----------



## LGHT

The key with potting soil is you have to find the right mix to match your growing region, temps, and even specific placement in your garden based on how many hours of sun it will be getting.

For example if your summers get 100+ temps all day you want to use something that retains more water and doesn't dry out as much. So a mix with high peat moss or coir would be suggested. If your in a colder, wetter area you want something fast draining soil to prevent the plant from sitting in water as they don't like wet feet. 

If you want to post your average summer temps and what zone your in as well as how much rain you get during your grow season and how many hours you plan on giving your peppers I can suggest something. You also have to post the type of container you're planning on using as well. I typically grew all my plants in SIP containers so I had mixes specific to the container for wicking purposes. 

As far as coffee grounds I never use them directly on my plants, but I do use them in my worm farms as they are a good source of nitrogen if you don't have manure. Some say don't use them as grounds are "acidic" and reduce pH which isn't true. After coffee is made the grounds are essentially pH neutral as most of the acid is in the coffee itself not the depleted grounds. The benefit of adding grounds directly to the plant is to increase and encourage microbial growth in the soil. However if you get too much microbial growth the microbes will eat all available nitrogen in your soil and leave your plant to starve. So if you do decide to use them make sure you also use them with a high Nitrogen fertilizer as well. 

A better solution and more effective to increase microbial growth is to just setup a compost pile or even better setup a worm farm and learn how to brew worm tea. Worm tea will essentially add billions of microbial colonies to your plants and is 1,000 times better than coffee grounds by themselves.


----------



## KcJason1

Got some Hab's going. 

I was really looking forward to growing some Scorps and Ghost's as well. But somehow my Ghost seeds disapeared and my Scorp seeds wouldn't germinate. :/

Might have to look for a place that sells live plants on the web. Any recomendations?


----------



## LGHT

KcJason1 said:


> Might have to look for a place that sells live plants on the web. Any recomendations?


The only place I've purchased live plants was from:
Best Pepper Plants, Tomato Plants & Eggplants - ChilePlants.com

Great plants and never received a cross. The only problem with them is they ship sort of late in the season so super hots are probably not the best to order. As a result I started germinating all my seeds inside in Dec and then would put them under grow lights for 3-4 months. By the time the temps warmed up enough for them to go outside my plants where already fully grown and producing fruit so I would get another 3 months of fruiting plants doing it this way.


----------



## ColdSmoker

LGHT said:


> The key with potting soil is you have to find the right mix to match your growing region, temps, and even specific placement in your garden based on how many hours of sun it will be getting.
> 
> For example if your summers get 100+ temps all day you want to use something that retains more water and doesn't dry out as much. So a mix with high peat moss or coir would be suggested. If your in a colder, wetter area you want something fast draining soil to prevent the plant from sitting in water as they don't like wet feet.
> 
> If you want to post your average summer temps and what zone your in as well as how much rain you get during your grow season and how many hours you plan on giving your peppers I can suggest something. You also have to post the type of container you're planning on using as well. I typically grew all my plants in SIP containers so I had mixes specific to the container for wicking purposes.
> 
> As far as coffee grounds I never use them directly on my plants, but I do use them in my worm farms as they are a good source of nitrogen if you don't have manure. Some say don't use them as grounds are "acidic" and reduce pH which isn't true. After coffee is made the grounds are essentially pH neutral as most of the acid is in the coffee itself not the depleted grounds. The benefit of adding grounds directly to the plant is to increase and encourage microbial growth in the soil. However if you get too much microbial growth the microbes will eat all available nitrogen in your soil and leave your plant to starve. So if you do decide to use them make sure you also use them with a high Nitrogen fertilizer as well.
> 
> A better solution and more effective to increase microbial growth is to just setup a compost pile or even better setup a worm farm and learn how to brew worm tea. Worm tea will essentially add billions of microbial colonies to your plants and is 1,000 times better than coffee grounds by themselves.


Wow...I don't know what to say. Thanks for all the help. I will look into the rainfall and avg temps. I'm in Willamette Valley in Oregon which almost never reaches 100 degrees.


----------



## ColdSmoker

This is what my sprouts are in


----------



## edwardsdigital

And so the season of home grown heat begins!

Sorry I have been AWOL for so long. I just finished off the bottle of sauce @HIM sent me. As far as my spicy concoctions, I keep them on my own special little shelf so that no one gets them confused with their stuff. hell... I can hardly bring myself to sip on that damn scorpion rum I made last year, I cant imagine if my wife confused it with something of hers!


----------



## HIM

Great to hear Tim I hope you enjoyed it! 
@LGHT the acidity is exactly the thing I heard mixed opinions on but it makes total sense it would be brewed out of the beans. I also read that grounds were a good source of slow release nitrogen so Ive still kept with my normal fish emulsion routine. The weather down here can be tricky at times. Its always hot but can be rainy and humid so Ive been using a bit more perlite in my mix and water as needed. That may be hurting my soils ability to retain nutes but its worked for not keeping my peppers feet wet all the time. 
Thanks for the link!! I may order some plants. I'm lucky enough to have a year round grow season so I don't think when I get them should make a difference.


----------



## LGHT

ColdSmoker said:


> This is what my sprouts are in


Wow that's weird. The product contains different things depending on the state? I personally wouldn't use any soil that contains fertilizer. The problem is you don't know how much fert your plants are getting at any time. I knew one grower who lost over 100 plants because all the ferts settled to the bottom of the bag and he eventually realized that the plant that got the last batch of soil get all the ferts and died. Other than that the soil seems pretty standard and is a good base soil.

Peppers like most plants grow in stages and as a result you should apply fertilizer / soil amendments to the growing stage they are in. I have an amended feeding schedule that includes some natural ferts like worm tea, and casting. I also user superthrive instead of bio root by General Organics products. If you haven't calculated a growing chart for your region a good start would be to follow the General Organics Soil / Soiless Feeding schedule here http://generalhydroponics.com/site/index.php/resources/feeding_schedule/general_organics_soil_soilless/

This will give you a good beginners feeding schedule that you can amend as you see fit. You can also omit some of their ferts if you prefer to use other products instead.


----------



## LGHT

HIM said:


> @LGHT the acidity is exactly the thing I heard mixed opinions on but it makes total sense it would be brewed out of the beans. I also read that grounds were a good source of slow release nitrogen so Ive still kept with my normal fish emulsion routine. The weather down here can be tricky at times. Its always hot but can be rainy and humid so Ive been using a bit more perlite in my mix and water as needed. That may be hurting my soils ability to retain nutes but its worked for not keeping my peppers feet wet all the time.
> Thanks for the link!! I may order some plants. I'm lucky enough to have a year round grow season so I don't think when I get them should make a difference.


Well a simple pH test of grounds in water will clearly show you the pH level of the grounds, but I'm sure most people who say they are high in pH online probably never bothered to test. Either way in gardening there is more than 10 ways to skin the same cat so to speak. However there is usually only 1 best way and this is what I try to focus on in my scientific approach to growing peppers.

Yes Coffee Grounds do give you some Nitrogen, but does it give you enough and is it the best?? In my opinion not even close which is why I never use it. A much better source of nitrogen would be manure. However manure is hard to determine how much is enough and it's easy to use too much. Again why I don't use it. Peppers are picky and although they like nitrogen they will burn quickly if too much is used. I however do use Alaska Fish fertilizer. It's NPK is 5-1-1 so it's a good source of Nitrogen, but has very little risk of burning your plants which in my opinion is the best way to skin the cat. If you combine that with bi-weekly foilar feedings of Worm Tea and monthly amendments of top soil worm castings you then have all you ever need on the side of beneficial microbial additions and nitrogen that will never burn.


----------



## ColdSmoker

LGHT said:


> Wow that's weird. The product contains different things depending on the state? I personally wouldn't use any soil that contains fertilizer. The problem is you don't know how much fert your plants are getting at any time. I knew one grower who lost over 100 plants because all the ferts settled to the bottom of the bag and he eventually realized that the plant that got the last batch of soil get all the ferts and died. Other than that the soil seems pretty standard and is a good base soil.
> 
> Peppers like most plants grow in stages and as a result you should apply fertilizer / soil amendments to the growing stage they are in. I have an amended feeding schedule that includes some natural ferts like worm tea, and casting. I also user superthrive instead of bio root by General Organics products. If you haven't calculated a growing chart for your region a good start would be to follow the General Organics Soil / Soiless Feeding schedule here http://generalhydroponics.com/site/index.php/resources/feeding_schedule/general_organics_soil_soilless/
> 
> This will give you a good beginners feeding schedule that you can amend as you see fit. You can also omit some of their ferts if you prefer to use other products instead.


Amazon has all of these in a "go box" for just over $30...I went ahead and got one. I have hops and other vegies that will benefit. So, it should turn out to be a good investment. Amazon.com: General Hydroponics Go Box Starter Kit - Organic Fertilizer: Patio, Lawn & Garden


----------



## LGHT

ColdSmoker said:


> Amazon has all of these in a "go box" for just over $30...I went ahead and got one. I have hops and other vegies that will benefit. So, it should turn out to be a good investment. Amazon.com: General Hydroponics Go Box Starter Kit - Organic Fertilizer: Patio, Lawn & Garden


That's a great deal and I think I picked up something like that a while ago. However don't rely on them alone. The best fert I've ever used was higher rich worm team. That stuff improved growth over 50% in a side by side comparison and helped me achieve a pound of peppers a week between 2 plants in 1 container. My entire harvest for that 1 container was over 20 lbs of fruit!!


----------



## HIM

Lol that's freakin insane! Gonna have to start using worm tea.

Edit - what do you think of this worm bin method for collecting fresh tea?

"OK, this post is a bit long, but you will be glad you took the time to read it. 
About 99% of advice and videos Ive seen on how to make Worm Tea involve soaking the castings for 24-48 hours in a 5 gal or larger container with air bubblers going for aeration. I really dont see the need to harvest worm castings or "brew" worm tea from castings at all. To me it seems like unnecessary waiting, unnecessary energy spent and actually less efficient use of the worm "offal". In the following, I detail a much simpler method which I think is more efficient in every aspect, and I would like to know what you and your audience think. Using this method, my garden has grown quickly without the use of any other fertilizer and severe infestations with aphids and white flies have disappeared. I also would like to know what you recommend as a mineral, etc. supplement to worm tea, or is it a complete fertilizer in itself. 
I built a worm bin in a 25 gal Rubbermaid Tote, I originally drilled 5/16″ holes only in the sides and ends for aeration, but NOT the top and bottom. However, I developed a problem with gnats or fruit flies coming in through the holes. So I redesigned it and I installed 4 x 4″ plastic dryer vent covers, 2 in the ends near the top and 2 in the sides near the bottom, covering them with a piece of nylon from old ladies hosiery. This solved the problem I had with gnats Then I installed a PVC drain valve in one end near the base of the unit. Next I put a bag of gravel over the drain valve intake, filled with bedding, kitchen waste and worms and wait 2 or 3 days for the worms to do their thing. I pour a 2 gallon watering can of water over the worm bin contents 2 or 3 times daily and put the can under the spigot and turn on to allow it to drain into the can. PRESTO, worm tea and it works very well. This Worm Tea (or Leachate, call it what you will) is simply the dilute and FRESH version of Worm Castings and can be poured directly over the leaves of your plants and/or onto the soil of your garden. 
This method avoids the 3 to 6 month waiting period during which time your worm bin matures after which the castings can be harvested. This way your worm tea can be harvested almost immediately and several times per day providing up to 6 gallons per day of effective, perfectly diluted worm tea for your garden. Using this large volume of water and not allowing it to sit in the worm bin avoids the problems I have seen others have of making the worms uncomfortable, etc. My worms have yet to "run" and are never to be found crawling on the sides or lid of the worm bin, and just appear to be very content to take their daily "worm shower". 
It appears that what is happening is that the water is partially dissolving the worm castings and cleaning out what other worm wastes are present (pee, poo, sweat, slime, etc.) and keeping your worm bin clean and attractive to the worms. In other words, they dont have to crawl around in their own waste products for several weeks or months. Since their home stays nice and clean with plent of aeration and food, they have no reason to leave. It just works, plain and simple, with the absolute simplest and cheapest design, least amount of labor and attentiveness and greatest productivity of any system I have heard of. Try it, youll see. "


----------



## ColdSmoker

That's sounds like a lot of work.


----------



## HIM

Its basically just setting up a worm farm with a ball valve so you can essentially batch sparge the bin of its worm castings. I just don't know if what you'd collect would actually work as a good worm tea.


----------



## ColdSmoker

LGHT said:


> That's a great deal and I think I picked up something like that a while ago. However don't rely on them alone. The best fert I've ever used was higher rich worm team. That stuff improved growth over 50% in a side by side comparison and helped me achieve a pound of peppers a week between 2 plants in 1 container. My entire harvest for that 1 container was over 20 lbs of fruit!!


I also use fish emulsion (a suggestion from Cole). I'm going to buy some worm castings concentrate now and I should have everything covered! Thanks again!


----------



## ColdSmoker

HIM said:


> Its basically just setting up a worm farm with a ball valve so you can essentially batch sparge the bin of its worm castings. I just don't know if what you'd collect would actually work as a good worm tea.


I got worms


----------



## LGHT

HIM said:


> Lol that's freakin insane! Gonna have to start using worm tea.
> 
> Edit - what do you think of this worm bin method for collecting fresh tea?
> 
> "I really dont see the need to harvest worm castings or "brew" worm tea from castings at all. To me it seems like unnecessary waiting, unnecessary energy spent and actually less efficient use of the worm "offal". "


Hahah that's a pretty funny post. Clearly the guy has no idea on why you aerate the castings.

Worm compost tea is known mostly for its ability to boost microbiological activity in soil by adding bacteria, fungi, acinomycetes, and protozoa to the soil. It is brewed by either soaking a porous bag full of worm castings in water or simply dumping the castings into a container of clean chemical free water. Molasses (a food source) is then added to the water as a catalyst to stimulate growth of the microbes. Then last, an air pumping system is installed to increase an aerobic (oxygenated) environment for the inoculation of the microorganisms allowed the microbes to grow from a few hundred thousand colonies to a few billion.
Worm tea is beneficial in so many ways. The microbes delivered in worm tea help plants by out-competing anaerobic and other pathogenic organisms and by occupying infection sites on plants' root and leaf surfaces.

The purpose behind creating worm tea is to speed up the growth rate of microbes such as bacteria, fungi, protozoa, and nematodes, and to multiply their numbers exponentially. One reason for applying the tea to your plants is that it is absorbed more rapidly by the plant than castings, which are released over time.
When you spray or pour the tea on the soil not only are you feeding the plant, but you increase the number of beneficial microbes in the soil, thus crowding out the bad. It has been proven that the tea, along with the castings, can significantly increase plant growth, as well as crop yields, in the short term (a season) and especially the long term over a period of seasons.

Along with these great benefits come a boost in the plant's own immune system to be able to resist parasites like the infamous aphid, tomato cyst eelworm, and root knot nematodes. Plants produce certain hormones (like the jasmonic hormone) that insects find distasteful so they are repelled. Worm tea also helps a plant to resist diseases such as Pythium and Rhizoctonia.

When worm tea is sprayed on leaves and foliage, the bad disease-causing microbes are again outnumbered and cannot populate to the levels of taking over a single plant. The tea also aids the plant in creating the "cuticle", a waxy layer on top of the epidermis, or plant skin. This waxy surface protects the leaves from severe elements and reduces attacks by certain harmful microorganisms and insects.

Making an organic compost tea involves several important steps 1) choosing the right compost, 2) choosing the right nutrients and 3) brewing and applying tea correctly. Our instructions here are only meant to give you some background to tea making.
The compost used in making tea is like the starter you use in making yoghurt, or bread. The compost inoculates the tea with organisms. Thus, you want the compost you begin with to have a good diversity of beneficial organisms!

Plants differ in their soil preferences. Some need a bacterial-dominated soil, others want a fungal-dominated soil, and still others like a soil that's somewhere in between.
Always use only dechlorinated water, rainwater, pond or distilled water.
Brewing nutrients also influence the finished tea. To encourage the development of fungi in the tea, mix two parts humic acids, two parts yucca, saponin or aloe vera and one part fish hydrolyzate or other proteins into the water. For bacterial dominance, you'll feed one liquid ounce black strap molasses per gallon of tea and and an equal amount of cold-water kelp. For the molasses, you can also substitute brown sugar, honey or maple syrup if you like.

You really don't need to "make" a worm farm by hand. You can just pick one up and buy the worms. This is the one I have and have had for some time. Just add scraps to the tray cover and rotate each layer. Takes about 2 minutes a week.


----------



## LGHT

HIM said:


> Lol that's freakin insane! Gonna have to start using worm tea.
> 
> Edit - what do you think of this worm bin method for collecting fresh tea?
> 
> "I really dont see the need to harvest worm castings or "brew" worm tea from castings at all. To me it seems like unnecessary waiting, unnecessary energy spent and actually less efficient use of the worm "offal". "


Hahah that's a pretty funny post. Clearly the guy has no idea on why you aerate the castings.

Worm compost tea is known mostly for its ability to boost microbiological activity in soil by adding bacteria, fungi, acinomycetes, and protozoa to the soil. It is brewed by either soaking a porous bag full of worm castings in water or simply dumping the castings into a container of clean chemical free water. Molasses (a food source) is then added to the water as a catalyst to stimulate growth of the microbes. Then last, an air pumping system is installed to increase an aerobic (oxygenated) environment for the inoculation of the microorganisms allowed the microbes to grow from a few hundred thousand colonies to a few billion.
Worm tea is beneficial in so many ways. The microbes delivered in worm tea help plants by out-competing anaerobic and other pathogenic organisms and by occupying infection sites on plants' root and leaf surfaces.

The purpose behind creating worm tea is to speed up the growth rate of microbes such as bacteria, fungi, protozoa, and nematodes, and to multiply their numbers exponentially. One reason for applying the tea to your plants is that it is absorbed more rapidly by the plant than castings, which are released over time.
When you spray or pour the tea on the soil not only are you feeding the plant, but you increase the number of beneficial microbes in the soil, thus crowding out the bad. It has been proven that the tea, along with the castings, can significantly increase plant growth, as well as crop yields, in the short term (a season) and especially the long term over a period of seasons.

Along with these great benefits come a boost in the plant's own immune system to be able to resist parasites like the infamous aphid, tomato cyst eelworm, and root knot nematodes. Plants produce certain hormones (like the jasmonic hormone) that insects find distasteful so they are repelled. Worm tea also helps a plant to resist diseases such as Pythium and Rhizoctonia.

When worm tea is sprayed on leaves and foliage, the bad disease-causing microbes are again outnumbered and cannot populate to the levels of taking over a single plant. The tea also aids the plant in creating the "cuticle", a waxy layer on top of the epidermis, or plant skin. This waxy surface protects the leaves from severe elements and reduces attacks by certain harmful microorganisms and insects.

Making an organic compost tea involves several important steps 1) choosing the right compost, 2) choosing the right nutrients and 3) brewing and applying tea correctly. Our instructions here are only meant to give you some background to tea making.
The compost used in making tea is like the starter you use in making yoghurt, or bread. The compost inoculates the tea with organisms. Thus, you want the compost you begin with to have a good diversity of beneficial organisms!

Plants differ in their soil preferences. Some need a bacterial-dominated soil, others want a fungal-dominated soil, and still others like a soil that's somewhere in between.
Always use only dechlorinated water, rainwater, pond or distilled water.
Brewing nutrients also influence the finished tea. To encourage the development of fungi in the tea, mix two parts humic acids, two parts yucca, saponin or aloe vera and one part fish hydrolyzate or other proteins into the water. For bacterial dominance, you'll feed one liquid ounce black strap molasses per gallon of tea and and an equal amount of cold-water kelp. For the molasses, you can also substitute brown sugar, honey or maple syrup if you like.

You really don't need to "make" a worm farm by hand. You can just pick one up and buy the worms. This is the one I have and have had for some time. Just add scraps to the tray cover and rotate each layer. Takes about 2 minutes a week.

View attachment 48811


----------



## LGHT

HIM said:


> Its basically just setting up a worm farm with a ball valve so you can essentially batch sparge the bin of its worm castings. I just don't know if what you'd collect would actually work as a good worm tea.


Worm tea is brewed and made. What he's capturing is called "Lechate" and is toxic to plants if it's concentrated enough.


----------



## LGHT

Technically you can't "buy" worm castings concentrate as the benefit you need are living organism. The stuff they sell are indeed castings, but the living bacteria has more or less since died off making it not very useful anymore. The only thing that can be purchased that still has some living organisms in it is called "black gold" from local gardeners or or nursery's. This is essentially fresh castings that still have bacteria living in it that you can brew to make your own tea. That's the reason why most growers have their own compost piles or worm farms.


----------



## ColdSmoker

I buy bacteria in a bottle for my pond all the time...Not sure why this would be any different.

Amazon.com - Bloom Worm Casting Tea Extract - Home And Garden Products


----------



## cakeanddottle

21 pages later and my reply is no longer on topic, but

Sriracha is a mandatory condiment, but I do not like that American made rooster brand. It does not have the important fishy edge that the Thai brands have.

For generic American style hot sauce, Louisiana brand is waaaaaay better than the competing brands. No comparison. I like McIlhenny's too, but they're good for different uses.

McIlhenny 's chipotle is also great on fried chicken with a squirt of lime.

Not a huge fan of the boutique small brand pepper sauces, or the Mexican Tapatio/Valentina type sauces. About the only thing I like Valentina with is that Mexican seafood soup, siete mares or whatever it's called.


----------



## HIM

LGHT said:


> Worm tea is brewed and made. What he's capturing is called "Lechate" and is toxic to plants if it's concentrated enough.


And this is why you ask people with experience before you just do things you read online lol. I figured it would work to extract stuff from the bin but was definitely unsure if what you were collecting was any good for your plants. Great info as usual my friend!



cakeanddottle said:


> 21 pages later and my reply is no longer on topic, but
> 
> Sriracha is a mandatory condiment, but I do not like that American made rooster brand. It does not have the important fishy edge that the Thai brands have.
> 
> For generic American style hot sauce, Louisiana brand is waaaaaay better than the competing brands. No comparison. I like McIlhenny's too, but they're good for different uses.
> 
> McIlhenny 's chipotle is also great on fried chicken with a squirt of lime.
> 
> Not a huge fan of the boutique small brand pepper sauces, or the Mexican Tapatio/Valentina type sauces. About the only thing I like Valentina with is that Mexican seafood soup, siete mares or whatever it's called.


Welcome to the party!

When it comes to a Louisiana sauce my go to will always be Crystal mixed with some butter. I was practically raised on the stuff lol.


----------



## Senor_Perfecto

I used to do heat contests with friends in high school. But I like to taste stuff now


----------



## LGHT

ColdSmoker said:


> I buy bacteria in a bottle for my pond all the time...Not sure why this would be any different.
> 
> Amazon.com - Bloom Worm Casting Tea Extract - Home And Garden Products


That product is designed as a fertilizer made from castings and doesn't contain any living microbiological colonies. It's a high phosphorus fertilizer designed to be a "root soak" and made for soil only. You would typically use that product in the flowering phase for peppers as it's designed to encourage blooming. The problem is it's far too high in phosphorus at 45. The highest phosphorus level you need for peppers is around 12. The plant will not intake much more and using that product will essentially cause phosphorus buildup which causes the plant to no longer intake iron and zinc. This will cause slowed fruit production and could even lead to the plants death. Hence why the labeling specifically says for "root soak only".

Worm tea is an alive, collection of living organisms and is an amendment to fertilizer not a replacement to it. That's why you typically foilar feed worm tea to your plants and not simply pour it in the dirt or use it as a root soak.


----------



## ColdSmoker

Damn you for knowing everything! It's actually much appreciated. I've always wanted a composter; I think it may be time to just pull the trigger on one that has the spigot for tea.

So do you use the real stuff during all plant stages?


----------



## ColdSmoker

Will night crawlers work or do need to get composting worms?


----------



## ColdSmoker

Oh man, I just got my worm composter and worms last night. 1,000 worms is a lot of wormage. I had a dream that they all escaped and were crawling all over the house. I even went down to the garage to make sure...lol. Pretty stoked to be getting fresh compost regularly from my worms. Being able to make fresh compost tea should really boost production. Next step is a green house ....


----------



## ColdSmoker

I think I killed this thread talking about worms. Sorry folks! How are everyone's peppers coming along?


----------



## LGHT

ColdSmoker said:


> Oh man, I just got my worm composter and worms last night. 1,000 worms is a lot of wormage. I had a dream that they all escaped and were crawling all over the house. I even went down to the garage to make sure...lol. Pretty stoked to be getting fresh compost regularly from my worms. Being able to make fresh compost tea should really boost production. Next step is a green house ....


What type of setup did you get? I prefer the tiered ones because the worms actually eat their way upward if you put fresh scraps on the top. This way you don't have to strain anything just take out the bottom tray and worm castings and your done. If worms try to escape something is wrong, also make sure you keep it in a cool dark place like the garage. It will probably take about 3 months before they can eat through a tray so it may be a little while before you have castings full of bacteria that's needed to make tea.


----------



## ColdSmoker

I got the worm factory. The same one you have. They are eating like crazy but it will definitely take a long time to get my first castings. The bottom tray (drain tray) is full of nice looking material. Not sure what to do with that stuff. There are still quite a few worms down there so there must be food for them. I have it stored in the garage but as the summer heats up I will have to move them indoors. Wife will not like that!


----------



## LGHT

If the bottom tray is full of liquid drain it ASAP that is called lechate and is toxic if it sits. It's the big misconception in worm tea that lechate is the "tea". When you add food make sure it's totally covered with dirt or old soil to avoid knats. I usually full a tray half way and cover it with old soil and let the worms work their way upwards.


----------



## ColdSmoker

the drain tray is full of nice looking soil. I'll transfer it to my next processing tray when I add it.


----------



## ColdSmoker

Just ordered a variety pack of fresh super hot peppers from here. 20 - 30 peppers for $15 and free shipping seems like a good deal. Plus I'm hoping to harvest some seeds from the ones I like for next season. I may just try to eat one of these things for sharts and giggles.


----------



## HIM

ColdSmoker said:


> Just ordered a variety pack of fresh super hot peppers from here. 20 - 30 peppers for $15 and free shipping seems like a good deal. Plus I'm hoping to harvest some seeds from the ones I like for next season. I may just try to eat one of these things for sharts and giggles.


awesome link!


----------



## ColdSmoker

Yeah man, I hope I get one of those chocolate reapers!


----------



## ColdSmoker

HIM said:


> awesome link!


after doing some research on the vendor I'm thinking I'll probably get some crappy pods. He doesn't have a good reputation over at theHotPepper forums. Beware or just don't commit a lot of money.


----------



## HIM

ColdSmoker said:


> after doing some research on the vendor I'm thinking I'll probably get some crappy pods. He doesn't have a good reputation over at theHotPepper forums. Beware or just don't commit a lot of money.


thats discouraging. After some google searching its surprising to see how many places you can get pods online now.


----------



## ColdSmoker

My best sauce yet.

2 cups water
1.5 cups distilled white vinegar 
2 lemon habanero
2 yellow daisy cutter
2 Caribbean scotch bonnet
1 yellow bhut jolokia
2 yellow bell peppers
12 baby carrots from bag
1 sweet onion
1 lime, squeezed 
1 clove garlic
1 tbs table salt
2 tsp pectin (after simmer, during cool)


----------

